# SECRET SANTA GIFT THREAD!



## REO

Please post here when you get your Secret Santa gift so *I* and *your Santa* know you got it.






I say this each year and still some people don't post.





*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but POST HERE THAT YOU GOT IT anyway!*

That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.

I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift!

So..............

Post here that you got them and post here again to tell what you got and show us pics of your goodies!






Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

I hope everyone is enclosing a note so you know who to thank!





WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!

.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I got mine! Wrapped in horsey paper! I can't make out the return addressee, but the label says FROM: YOUR SECRET SANTA. I want to wait a while to open it. I love anticipation! Of course, I've shaken it, though!


----------



## Relic

l got a wonderful card in the mail last week from Shannon at CMHR letting me know that Bluerocket my SS had made a very generous donation. Thankyou so very much JJay for me l feel thats just about the best gift...


----------



## lilstars

I got my secret santa gift already and wow!!!

my secret santa CANDYCAR (sherri) handmade these beautiful rope halters with tassels and lil stars on each side of the noseband, also a handmade arab style breast collar for the minis with a purple jewel in the middle of the chest, can't wait to put them on my guys and take pics with them...

and i also got chocolat truffels SO GOOD!!, and she handmade a bracelet out of her minis tail hairs with a little silver horse on it

i have to say this was the most awesome gift and i can't say thank you enough!!!








merry christmas to all!!!!

angel

p.s.- sherri i threw out the box with your return address could you pm me it

thank you


----------



## AppyLover2

Angel that sounds like a wonderful gifts.....lucky you!! Would love to see pictures.

The gift I sent should have arrived by now but unless they post we don't know whether it was received or not. Hoping you got it!!


----------



## zoey829

I got mine!!!! Let me just say WOW!!! My secret santa went way over board!!! OMG!!! Thank you sooo much Mary from Maxis Minis!!! I got

hoof pic

brush

comb

tons of chocolate (including Lindt, and a hershy kiss)

orniments

Personalized bad

Personalizes key chain

snowflake

Towel

Wrapped beautifully and a very pretty card

I can not belive it. It is soo nice. I noticed you are from Maryland. If you are ever in NJ, Please stop by for some tea ans chocolate!!!

Thanks

Lea

PS I attached pic


----------



## Matt73

Wow! That is a great gift(s)


----------



## LittleRibbie

I got my gifts from Shelly too!! Shelly, thank you so much!! I was going to try to wait and open on Christmas!! NOT!! She sent a lovely little picture frame with a horse, a great little antennea horse head that Ive never seen before!! A horse head magnet and a silver and gold horse necklace that I had to put right on...I love it!! Thank you so much and I hope you and your family have a great holiday. P.S. Shelly I was born in Augusta Maine...I will have to google Lebenon Maine and see where you are...I still have lots of relatives all over Maine!! Thanks again and Merry Christmas to all, Heidi


----------



## Stef

I got mine and, I am waiting patiently to open it.


----------



## appymini

Recieved my gift in the mail.Holding off if able to open.But with just comming out of the Hospital from a week. Hard to rest and look at the package.


----------



## Wild Women Ranch

I sent our package awhile back...hope it arrived saftely!


----------



## dreaminmini

I got mine!!! I received a wonderful show halter from Matt73, it's the perfect gift as we are hoping to show our Lil Peek this coming year. We did try it on and it fits him perfectly (excellent eye, Matt!) Sorry didn't get a pic as Peek has a very furry face right now and the halter kinda sunk in and disappeared.



But I promised Matt a pic in the spring after he's been clipped. But it will look great!!! Hopefully we'll see each other at some shows next year.

Hope everyone is enjoying their gifts.!


----------



## Shawntelle

I got mine yesterday!!!! I already opened it because I was too excited to wait





Thank you so much to horselover161 for the awesome gifts!! I got the George Strait Christmas Cd



(which im very excited about as I loveee him and I dont think the Hallmark special one is available in Canada) I also got a pair of pink socks with horse shoes on them, a pad of note paper with a mare and foal on it, a pocket sized 2009 calander with horses on it as well. I also got a base ball cap with a horse on the front!!

Thank your again horselover161 I loved all of it!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Oh boy, my package is at the post office!! On my way to get it this afternoon. Oohhwill I wait to open it? NOT!

Lea (Zoey829). I am so glad you liked your gifts. I had a blast shopping for you. It was hard to say when! Have a very Happy Holidays.

Back from the post office!

Thank you Sundancer!!

I love the Burts Bees, has all my favorites in the lovely variety gift pack. The cutest christmas picture frame with Santa, deer and snowman perfect for a picture of my xmas present to me Owens GCF Buckeroos High Society.

The Maine Moose chocolate with jelly beans will be savored bean by bean and the horsey head clip key chain is the cutest.

Thank you Julie!

Have a very Merry Christmas and prosperous New Year.


----------



## Reble

[SIZE=18pt]Want to thank Liz (appymini) [/SIZE]for so many lovely gifts.

foal blanket

lead rope

3 hand towels

cowboy boot ornament

note book

name and address book

Oh Liz you sure know how to spoil me....

thanks again and God Bless.

My parcel will be going out the beginning of this week.


----------



## Nigel

Sent mine out on Monday, hopefully it will arrive next week


----------



## appymini

Your welcome Rebel.



I am sure happy that you liked everything.Since I was very sick and ended up in the 911 Hospital for a week.And was not able to do anything.


----------



## appymini

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Leeana

Mine is going out to my secret santa tommarow, i hope they like it



:wub





Still nothing here thoug, i almost forgot i was supose to be awaiting a package too...got so cought up shopping for my person



.


----------



## dannigirl

Picked up my gift from the post office yesterday. Thank you Carlene from Cajun Creolo Miniature Horse Farm. Forum name Carlenehorse.

She sent a really nice gift of hot chocolate mixes (drink those all the time--love chocolate) a pretty red and blue halter, some chocolate candy (did I mention I love chocolate?), some mint horsey treats and last but the bestest--a horse throw. I put all the other things on the throw. I already used it last night.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.

Angie

Mine will get in the mail early next week. I will send it priority so that it gets there by the end of the week or at the latest, early the following week.


----------



## Valerie

I am pretty sure I got my gift in the mail while I was in Hawaii.......we had someone feeding the animals for us & they said that a couple of packages arrived while we were gone., but they took them to their home, so they wouldn't get ruined in our horrible rainy WA weather.....soooo I don't get the packages until Hubby picks them up on Monday......darn it, the anticipation is too much...haha.......






Soooooo....if you are my secret santa & wondered why I haven't posted yet......now you know why...... trust me, once I get the package in my hot little hands, I will make sure I post again!


----------



## Louise

I got my gift today from Sassy's Mom , I am planning on waiting until christmas to open it

Dot Brockmier

Montana


----------



## Brandi*

Nothing here yet but I did FINALLY send my gift out yesterday! It was about time since I posted at least two weeks ago that I was getting ready to send it out



I almost forgot in all the fun that I should be getting a package too


----------



## Basketmiss

I havent gotten mine yet, I havent heard from my person yet, they ought to be getting my package.. I hope we find out soon...


----------



## picasso

I have my package all ready to be sent tomorrow after I get off work. I had a lot of fun today getting it ready to go. If my person reads this, please open the package when you get it. Part of it needs to be enjoyed before Christmas. The rest of it is wrapped separately, in case you want to wait till Christmas to open it.


----------



## K Sera

I finally sent my package out Friday and it was fun shopping for those specific things for my person! I also forgot about something coming my way and I'm getting excited to see what it could be and from whom!


----------



## Kitty

Our Secret Santa is the BEST IN THE WHOLE WORLD






- Little Ribbie (Heidi)

We got our package yesterday and all I could say is "OH MY GOSH'. Then my daughter Jessie saw it and she said "OH MY GOSH"

Heidi was way too generous with a large box of wrapped gifts and some loose ones (yes I peeked just alittle) but I haven't offically opened anything. And she sent Jessie a gift (which she is tickled pink that Heidi was nice enough to send her one) and then Heidi emails that she forgot a few things and another box is on the way.

WELL if she isn't Santa Claus I don't know who is. And I'm thinking my daughter may want to move to FL soon!!!

And she just may have a visitor in May when I go to Florida to deliver a mare for breeding



She is more than welcome up North but WI is not a warm place in the winter





So AGAIN THANK YOU HEIDI. YOU ARE THE BESTEST








And my person will be getting their package shortly. I will be mailing tomorrow.


----------



## TN Belle

My Santa gift was mailed off on late Wednesday, so it probably didn't leave Tennessee until Friday, so ya'll keep your eyes open!!


----------



## sundancer

Mary (Maxi's Minis) I am so happy you liked your secret santa gift! I had fun shopping for you. Enjoy!!

Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year to you and your family!

Julie (Sundancer)


----------



## anoki

Got my gift today!! Thanks Mary Lou-LB!!!!





I love ALL of it!!



:yes

a candle, smelly soap, corgi key chain, lead shank (which I NEVER have enough of), a hand held wooden game, and a book on scrapbooking!!





~kathryn


----------



## appymini

Well I got alittle depressed and open my gift.My Secret Santa was Dawn( Relic) .What a awsume gift and far too much.I love it all. I got this cute card .A cute ornament, A belt buckel from the Calagary Stampede. And a grooming caddy Just full of stuff. Like some good grooming products and grooming sprays for the coat and mane an tail. 2 cute rope leads and a web halter and very very nice leather halter. Just awsume for next summer show time.Thank you Dawn And I hope you the a Great Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## SHANA

I got my gift today from my secret santa who was Nigel on the forum. I had a feeling it was him.



Anyway he got me a brush for my horses mane and tail, a tail bag and two homemade oranaments. Enclosed is a photo. Thanks Nigel I love everything.


----------



## Valerie

I got my gift, I got my gift!!!











I got a lovely lying down foal statue....my SS was Connie Parr....., CLP Miniatures, from Michigan..........

Thanks so much Connie, it's just so pretty......I know I already opened it & put it on my horse shelf in my office.......I couldn't wait.....


----------



## Shelley

Sent mine out today!





Shelley


----------



## justjinx

After a couple of not-so-good days it was sure nice to come home to my secret santa gift waiting for me! A HUGE thank you to Jennifer (NORMAJEANBAKER) for wonderful and uplifting gifts! She sent an adorable picture frame with santa in his sleigh and reindeer in relief on the sides, the new Breyer ornament that has the trinket box on the bottom, a "Maine Moose on the Loose" candy box--a chocolate moose with jelly bellys, and a horse key chain! thanks ever so much Jennifer for making my day!

















jennifer


----------



## Nigel

SHANA said:


> I got my gift today from my secret santa who was Nigel on the forum. I had a feeling it was him.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway he got me a brush for my horses mane and tail, a tail bag and two homemade oranaments. Enclosed is a photo. Thanks Nigel I love everything.


YAY!! I'm so glad you like them!! I went into my Aunt's craft shop and there were so many different things to choose from! I'm so happy they got to you safe and unbroken!

Merry Christmas!!!

p.s. Did you guess from the "recent visitors" feature on your profile? haha


----------



## Relic

Appymini l'm so sorry to read your not well hope things get better for you soon. You were very hard to get anything for except the minis as my email said gardening and big horses. Both of which l confess l know nothing about.


----------



## chandab

I received a box with return address of Secret Santa in IL. I haven't opened the box yet, and haven't decided if I'm going to wait for awhile or just dive in.

And, I mailed out my secret santa gift yesterday when I was in town.

Ok, I couldn't wait any longer, and opened my gift today. Tiffany, thank you so much for great gifts (RockRiverTiff is my SS). I had opened the card yesterday and it said it was everything I'd need for a cozy, comfortable winter afternoon. Well, its only 8 above today, so that's very wintery and I opened my gift. I recieved a nice horse print blanket, a wonderful smelling vanilla honey candle and a gift pack of Swiss Miss cocoas. Can't wait to try the cocoas.


----------



## kimbell

I got mine, Thanks so much, Wild Women Ranch.

I know I am running behind but mine will all be mailed this week.


----------



## Gini

Mine was mailed today. Really worried about getting it out in time but made it. ????????? be on the watch for the funny little man in the red suit!!


----------



## dgrminis

I got my present from my secret santa today and I cant say THANK YOU enough... It was a very generous gift and all is much appreciated... Thank you... My Secret Santa was Clara "Moosewood Farm"... It came along way as it had to come from NH to KS




Everything made it safe and sound though and I am glad I opened it as it was all great...

I will try and post a picture of everything later...

THANK YOU AGAIN!

Tessie (DGR MINIS)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I sent mine out today. Sorry I was late getting it in the mail, but it's not safely on the way!


----------



## ruffian

Mine went out today! Ho Ho Ho!!


----------



## RedWagon

I got my Secret Santa package yesterday! Thank you so much, Donna (Picasso)! I got a bag pf peppermint horse treats, a travel size bottle of detangler spray, a red hoof pick, a horse ornament, a heart ornament, a scrubby thing for washing the horses, a magnetic note pad, a horse cross stitch kit, and cinnamon apple scented candles and wood oil diffusers, all packaged in a wonderful basket! AND she also sent me homemade SWEETS--2 bags of fudge (with & without nuts), peanut butter fudge, white chocolate fudge, and sugared pecans! I've got to get her fudge & sugared pecan recipes--they are out of this world!

Thanks again, Donna! You're a great Secret Santa!






P.S. I mailed mine Nov. 22.


----------



## dannigirl

Mine went out early yesterday morning. Postmaster said it should be there by Friday or Saturday. Sorry it was a bit late.

Angie


----------



## gigrc

I got mine today!!!



I am looking at the pretty paper and trying so hard not to open it until Christmas!!

I want to wait but not sure I can... I will try!! I know it is from dgrminis - Tessie!! Thank you so much in advance! When I open it I will post what I received!! Let's see how many days I last!!

I sent mine out today - sorry it was a little late! I was told it would be to my person by Tuesday the latest!! Hopefully before that!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

O M G!





My Secret Santa went NUTS shopping!!



My santa was K Sera from Louisiana and she's the BEST SECRET SANTA EVER!! Totally put my secret santa skills to shame!





I totally need to get a picture of this, but I got a beautiful metal punched tin star tree-topper, a double candle holder made from horse shoes with a star in the middle (complete with candles!) a GORGEOUS large round star that hangs from a metal change with a beautiful detailed hook from which to hang it. This totally looks like the large star on our barn! And I got a wall plaque with a star and holiday motif on it! And I got chocolates!



And I got a bookmark with purple accents and a heart on it and I got an adorable gold frame-style tree ornament from Louisiana! I'm sure I've forgotten something in my excitement, but I sure LOVE it ALL!

Oh, and did I mention that each individual item was wrapped!



Holy Cow! She went all out for sure!!

So, thank you, thank you, thank you! I think the big star with the chain and hook may end up being my favorite christmas gift this year!








Pssst...when we do Secret Santa next year, I want K Sera again!


----------



## K Sera

Parmela ... Your very welcome! I had a blast and I'm glad you liked it! I really did have fun shopping once I knew what I was going out to look for!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## love_casper

I GOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












My secret santa was awesome!!!! Thank you so much Brandi!!!!





I got the cutest little horsey photo album, a candle lamp with running horses around it, and a matching picture frame...






I absolutely *love* it, it goes so well with everything in my room.



Can't wait to fill that album up with my favorite pony pics.

Thanks again Brandi!!!!

~Alex

(my gift is in the mail, can't wait to see what they think!)


----------



## Brandi*

Ah I am so happy you liked it



I had so much fun shopping for you!!!!!



Glad it matches the other stuff in your room







love_casper said:


> I GOT MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My secret santa was awesome!!!! Thank you so much Brandi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the cutest little horsey photo album, a candle lamp with running horses around it, and a matching picture frame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely *love* it, it goes so well with everything in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to fill that album up with my favorite pony pics.
> 
> Thanks again Brandi!!!!
> 
> ~Alex
> 
> (my gift is in the mail, can't wait to see what they think!)


----------



## Connie P

I received my SS gift yesterday when I got home. My SS was Chanda Brandt (ChandaB) and she gave me the most wonderful gifts!

Inside the package was:

A really great smelling candle

Two horse brushes

A set of note cards with custom art (they are just gorgeous)

A box of chocolates - Yummy!

THANK YOU SO MUCH Chanda - Merry Christmas to you! I will try to get a photo up here for all to see.

Also - I am so glad you like your gift Valerie. I realized a couple days ago that I had my husband box and send it before I wrapped it in Christmas paper. What a blonde LOL.



I hope you enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## Leeana

I got mine, thank you Suzie Mclure (Silver Bell Farm). I was at the store this morning and mom called and told me i had a box here from Silver Belle Farm so i ran home really fast to open it





Suzie was a great santa!! She got me a pink feed scoop, combs, trailer tie, lead, two halters (I was actually just getting ready to order some last night, glad i waited lol, i actually needed larger halters really bad) and Chocolate Truffles...those are my all time faverit, the Lindt Truffles.....i LOVE those, Thanks Suzie!!!

Oh...love the card, it sings "We wish you a merry Christmas"...way way cute.






Royal modeling one of the halter leads, he says you really could have kept the snow though LOL


----------



## ruffian

I GOT MINE!!!

Thank you Thank you Thank you to Michael and Alison AKA BW Minis.

I was VERY good. I waited to open mine. At least until I got it in the House!!!





I love everything!! Michael sent me a Santa Trivia game - (I even know some of the answers!), Peppermint treats for the horses, although they smell good enough for me to eat, a candy canes, Santa kleenex - perfect for my purse - a magnetic air freshner that works anywhere and smells great, a Santa puzzle that sparkles in the light, a funny calendar for my refrigerator, and my very very VERY favorite thing - a gorgeous brass horse business card holder. It is exquisite!! I have been looking for one for over a year, and this one is fantastic











Thank you Michael and Alison!!

And thank you Reo for setting this all up. Your gift is in the mail!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I decided I couldn't wait any longer to open mine from VALERIE!

What a delciious trove! I asked for local things, and got a wonderful sampling of jellies and treats from the Northwest! Even the bag of horse treats is very special--my lucky boys will be sampling them tomorrow! Do you notice the "Udderly Smooth" lotion? A winter necessity! She gave me a gift certificate from KayJay Farms, and I have already been on the their wonderful web site, shopping. Their great selection of lead ropes caught my eye! (I'm definitely going to purge my fuzzy, ragged ones now.)

Another thing I enjoyed was the horse wrapping paper. I was able to preserve a few of the horse cameos and will be sharing them, recycled as gift tags, with my horsey family members.

Thank you VALERIE for being such a great Secret Santa!


----------



## twister

I got mine



Thank you Mona, I love them all. Sorry I couldn't resist opening the package



I got a beautiful golden retriever calendar, a golden retriever magnet, a golden retriever ornament for the tree, a bathroom reader book and some yummy peanut brittle ( hubby and I couldn't resist trying some). I will post a pic later.

I have a confession to make, I did the shopping and wrapping but I am going to mail it tomorrow, I was on a business trip this week and I meant to take it with me to mail but I forgot. So first thing in the morning it will be on its way and I will send it express.

Yvonne


----------



## nootka

I got mine!

My Secret Santa was sedeh (Sandy) and she did an excellent job. I will give more detail (it really deserves a nice writeup), later, when we are back from Colton's Christmas program.

Suffice to say, I was in tears at her thoughtfulness and the note she included was so wonderful.

It was nice, as she said, to have met her and know each other and she was my SS!

THANK YOU, Sandy! (((hugs))) you knew just what I would love and I do.

Thank you, Robin!!! Wonderful job....

Liz


----------



## Suzie

Hi Leeana,



so glad you liked everything.



I still have my neighing horse keychain from last year on my desk. I hung it on my lamp and I get to press it when I am bored...still makes me laugh!!



I love Secret Santa.

Enjoy those truffles


----------



## sedeh

> I got mine!My Secret Santa was sedeh (Sandy) and she did an excellent job. I will give more detail (it really deserves a nice writeup), later, when we are back from Colton's Christmas program.
> 
> Suffice to say, I was in tears at her thoughtfulness and the note she included was so wonderful.
> 
> It was nice, as she said, to have met her and know each other and she was my SS!
> 
> THANK YOU, Sandy! (((hugs))) you knew just what I would love and I do.
> 
> Thank you, Robin!!! Wonderful job....
> 
> Liz


I'm so glad you liked it Liz!! I was a little worried about the timing of it all. Ditto to Robin....you do such a wonderful job!!

I got mine in the mail today. Of course I was really good and waited.....oh, about 5 seconds to open it! My Secret Santa was Gini from CMHR!! I was grinning from ear to ear as I unwrapped all the presents......way too much!! She got me 2 ornaments, a wonderful smelling Christmas candle(it's already burning and makes the whole house smell like Christmas!). A bottle of Wild Blackberry syrup from her home town.....I always ask for something from their area and she didn't disappoint! And if that wasn't enough.....a Christmas sweater! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Gini!!


----------



## sundancer

I got mine from Love_Casper THANK YOU !!!!!!!!! I got your gifts in the mail today,,, its awesome!!! The candle smells soooo nice and the penquin holder its in is just way too cute!!!! Chocolates are really yummy!!! and the ornament I can't wait to hang on the tree!!! Thank you I LOVE IT!!!!! Merry Christmas to you and your family Take care Julie "Sundancer"


----------



## Gini

Sandy, I'm so glad you like the gifts! I worry until I know they arrive safe and sound. The syrup is from a family that lives near me and it's one of my families favorites. Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sheri Hill

I got mine! Thanks so much Keri!! Love the tile with horse and saying!! Also the horse calendar for my purse will be great! Hubby loves chocolate orange candy and gobbled up a bunch of my candies! LOL Thanks so very much! It was such fun and I love the stuff! Merry Christmas!!!

Sheri


----------



## twister

Well I went to the post office this morning and mailed my gifts express post and they said they would be with my person by next Friday at the latest, I hope they like the gifts.

Yvonne

ps I have to say thank you to KSERA for the wonderful Christmas Card she sent me, it has dancing crayfish on the front with santa hats




and a recipe on the back that sounds tasty


----------



## Gini

Just got home and my package was waiting!!! Sorry everyone I just couldn't hold out "I opened it!!" Thank you Joynes I love everything!!

Joyce sent me a beautiful soft warm throw, a book "Chicken Soup for the Soul the book of Christmas Virtues" I've got the Mannheim Steamroller CD that came with the book on now... Also some Pepermint horse treats the guys are just going to love and a great fly mask and last some beautifully scented candles!!! Thank you, Thank you Thank you!! I love everything my Secret Santa sent~~~~~~


----------



## Lewella

Thank You Ferin for the WONDERFUL GIFTS!






They are perfect and very appreciated!


----------



## Keri

Glad you got it Sheri!!! I knew you'd be getting it soon. Orange sticks are a horrible addiction to me! So I thought I'd pass it along!!!



Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I got mine in today. I was so excited. I wanted to wait till Christmas to open it, but I just don't have enough will power have this gift staring at me for another couple weeks. So I opened it this evening. What an awesome gift. Thank you so much Julie (cretahillsgal) for the beautiful show shirt, boxes of tea, ornaments, and photo album. You really out did yourself. I tried the shirt on right away to see if it fits. It does. I can't wait til show season to wear it.

Heather


----------



## joyenes

Gini I'm happy to see your gifts arrived and you like them. It was fun to shop for you. Merry Christmas!!! Joyce


----------



## divigo

Okay, just to keep you all posted: I mailed my giftbox on Friday December 5th.

Way too late, but I payed the postman extra to make sure it arrives on time!





(Too late because of me being in a not very christmassy state of mind since I will be out of a job soon.)

I also need to say that since some (requested) items are not available at this time.... this person will be receiving another SS present in a few months.





Hope to read soon the package has arrived.

Just one more thing: it is so great to read about everyone getting their presents home and loving them.

Keep writing and making pictures you guys, it is so much fun to read!

Trisha


----------



## dreaminmini

Hi guys!

Just wanted to post a small warning and I'm not sure everyone knows. The small bags of peppermint snacks, there are also carrot and apple. Gini got one and I know I saw a few others. They have a small silicon bag inside with the treats. Please just watch when you are feeding because the silicon bag if you just grab a handful of treats you may not notice it in your hand. I had bought a bag and thankfully noticed it before I fed it to someone. There is no notice on the outside of the bag.

edited to add: that it is the Peppermint Snacks with the picture of the white horse on it. (I noticed someone with a different bag of peppermint treats and didn't want to confuse things


----------



## cretahillsgal

Heather (HorseMom) I am so glad that the shirt fits! You said that purple/green were your favorite colors so thought of you when I saw the fabric. I am no professional seamstress, but have made a few shirts for myself. Hope it holds up for your first shows next spring!


----------



## Sheri Hill

Very thoughtful of you! LOL Thanks again! I loved it all!










Keri said:


> Glad you got it Sheri!!! I knew you'd be getting it soon. Orange sticks are a horrible addiction to me! So I thought I'd pass it along!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## twister

Here is a pic of my gifts from Mona, thanks again Mona, I love them all





Yvonne


----------



## gigrc

gigrc said:


> I got mine today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at the pretty paper and trying so hard not to open it until Christmas!!I want to wait but not sure I can... I will try!! I know it is from dgrminis - Tessie!! Thank you so much in advance! When I open it I will post what I received!! Let's see how many days I last!!
> 
> I sent mine out today - sorry it was a little late! I was told it would be to my person by Tuesday the latest!! Hopefully before that!!



*Okay I made it 3 days and I had to open it!! I kept reading everyones posts about their gifts and I just had to open mine!! It is so beautiful!! A hand carved horse shelf - so nice!! And a very nice christmas card too! Tessie (dgrminis) did a great job! I am sooo glad I opened it!*

*Thank you soooo much!!*


----------



## dannigirl

I sent mine Wed and the tracker said it was delivered on Friday. Hope to hear that it got to the correct place.

Angie


----------



## sunshine2be

My gift is going out today. I will send priority so she should receive it in the next day or two. So sorry for the delay!


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Hey Angie!



I got it! I was all over the place this weekend, and no one bothered to tell me I had a package at the farm office. It was a nice surprise when I came in this morning. I opened the box to find a _beautiful_ homemade horse throw and a cute card from Angie, plus three wrapped gifts I'm going to try to be good and wait to open. The blanket alone is lovely and was more than enough! Thank you! I will post pics as soon as I break down and open the other gifts.


----------



## Casnos Minis

I sent mine out Friday 12/5. Hopefully they post soon that they got it. I'm still patiently waiting for mine.

Christy


----------



## iloveappys

Mine went out today too



Should be there by Friday





They don't call me the procrastination Queen for nothing


----------



## Mona

Thanks Yvonne for letting me know it arrived and that you like it. I almost never made that peanut brittle...got too lazy, but forced myself to get it done, so am happy you like it! Sorry there was no "horse" stuff. I felt bad about that, but I just couldn't find anything I liked!! Hope you'll enjoy the Goldens just the same.



*MERRY CHRISTMAS Yvonne!*

*THANK YOU* to Dana, my Secret Santa!! Hubby brought it home last night, and I opened it this morning...I just couldn't resist!



She definately went overboard, and I [SIZE=10pt]LOVE[/SIZE], [SIZE=12pt]LOVE[/SIZE], [SIZE=14pt]LOVE[/SIZE] it all, but my favorite part is the personalized sweatshirt!!!



It's gorgeous!! Along with the sweatshirt, Dana also sent a horse calendar set (wall and pocket sizes) and a couple of Christmas Tree ornaments...one with a horse head circled by nuts, and the other is two little hand blown horses. (mare and foal) There was also a beautiful little horse head candy cane, made up like a "stick horse". It is sooo cute!!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS Dana and thank you soooooo much!*


----------



## AppyLover2

I got mine. Jessica Kenes was my secret Santa. I want to thank you now Jessica.....but I'm not gonna open it til Christmas....I am *not* not gonna open it til Christmas....I'm *NOT*..... Oh shoot, like some of you have said, I'll see how long I can resist. Maybe if I hide it from myself it will be easier to wait. LOL

Anyway, thanks again Jessica!! Will post pictures when I open it.


----------



## candycar

I got Mine!




I wasn't even going to try to wait and open it! It's from Alicia Manuel in China Texas. Thank You Alicia! It's wonderful! I know just where to display them! She didn't include a fourm name or note...



Here's a pic


----------



## RJRMINIS

I mailed my gift out on the 1st of Dec. I just checked the track & confirm and it was delivered Dec 5th! Hope she likes it!


----------



## punky

Merry Christmas....

I want to thank Gigi for all the lovely christmas gifts i got from her.

There wasa shot glass with my name on it (love it didn`t have one

with my name on it). Another with mickey mouse on it, a horse

clippy, a pocket calendar with horses on it, a glass horse christmas

ornament for my tree, a t-shirt from mini hooves of sarasota 4-h

mini horse club. and of course she didn`t forget the minis





she got them some treats and vet wrap. So thank you very much for

all you got me, I really enjoyed opening them all...the kids got into

the candy



of course...lol

Thank you and Merry Christmas everyone!!

Tina


----------



## Nigel

I got mine today!!!





My Secret Santa was Mary and Greg Kavelman of Kavelbel Miniatures. The went all out with my gift, getting me gorgeous conchos, a beautiful silver show halter chain and black show lead, a horse figurine, DELICIOUS chocolates, a clip, a bucket hook (which should be fun to figure out how it works LOL), a nice Christmas candle, and the 30th Anniversary Edition of Miniature Horse World!!! I am SO happy with these gifts thank you SO much Greg and Mary!

here are some pictures:


----------



## Reble

I was wondering when you would get your gifts, so glad they have arrived.

Sorry it is Glen but that is OK he gets called worse than that.. ha ha...

So glad you like everything, nice to give....

oh wanted to add those chocolates are good, I know we have gone through 2 boxes...

Mary (reble)


----------



## dannigirl

RockRiverTiff said:


> Hey Angie!
> 
> 
> 
> I got it! I was all over the place this weekend, and no one bothered to tell me I had a package at the farm office. It was a nice surprise when I came in this morning. I opened the box to find a _beautiful_ homemade horse throw and a cute card from Angie, plus three wrapped gifts I'm going to try to be good and wait to open. The blanket alone is lovely and was more than enough! Thank you! I will post pics as soon as I break down and open the other gifts.


glad you finally got it



My husband actually found the blanket. We were at a craft fair and he stopped me and told me to look at it cause it would be perfect for my secret santa person. I will tell him he did good


----------



## Lisa

I'm away from home right now (in Alberta!) so I don't know anything about it or who it's from - but I received my gift! I just called home and found out that I received a parcel from the states! Thanks to my Secret Santa, whoever you are! I'll send a personal thank you when I get home and find out who it's from


----------



## normajeanbaker

My secret santa gift was waiting in the mail today for me from *KarenG*. THANK YOU so much. I had mentioned I did purple and black for barn colors and I got a purple lead, a purple brush, a purple hoof pick, purple vetwrap and purple shampoo. All stuff I can use and I love everything. THANK YOU.



I was actually lacking a purple lead for the horse I bought late summer and was about to order one and my secret santa took care of it for me. We wrap tails up here, so the vetwrap will be very useful. THANK YOU very much and I hope you have a very Merry Christmas.

~Jen~


----------



## Nigel

Reble said:


> I was wondering when you would get your gifts, so glad they have arrived.Sorry it is Glen but that is OK he gets called worse than that.. ha ha...
> 
> So glad you like everything, nice to give....
> 
> oh wanted to add those chocolates are good, I know we have gone through 2 boxes...
> 
> Mary (reble)



OH MY GOSH!! I am so sorry! I swore I got it right I checked the site right after I checked too I thought I wrote Glen! Oh my I am soo sorry about that!!

Thanks again though I love everything!!

Yes those chocolates are AMAZING!


----------



## K Sera

Found a box at my gate when I got home this evening! My SS was Stef and she put a big smile on my face!



I got a beautiful tall mug with horses on it that I plan on using tomorrow at work! I also got a really cute pair of horse socks, a silver and turquoise bracelet with a silver horse charm on it and this really cool looking piece of flat stone/slate with copper drawing on it and the holder is actually copper and shaped with leaves and accents to blend in with the drawing on the front. ( I guess I need to take a pic to appreciate!) and a little 2009 horse calender. Everything was wrapped really well, that is for sure.

Thank you so much Stef .... very nice surprise and I hope you have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Westwood Farms

Candycar<

Sorry, I thought I included a note, LOL/. You got it really fast!!! I must have shipped on a good day. Sorry it was not wrapped better, I was in a hurry, as usual

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CritrSitr

I received a box filled with a BUNCH of gifts from my Secret Santa today. I am waiting for Christmas to open them. Thank you!


----------



## Brandi*

Nothing here yet but having lots of fun looking at what everyone else is getting


----------



## basshorse

Hello! My SS gift(s) arrived this weekend! I think my husband and 7 year old daughter enjoyed it as much as I did. We debated on openning it before Christmas actually arrived or savoring the big box sitting on our table. I still don't know who my SS is??? We love the beautiful horse candle holder (proudly displayed on our kitchen table), wonderful ornament (hanging on the tree), and very cool stationary! Who do I thank for all of these wonderful gifts...





~ Becky


----------



## kimbell

Sorry it was late going out but I got my SS package sent out today. It will be there soon.

Merry Christmas, Kim


----------



## love_casper

sundancer said:


> I got mine from Love_Casper THANK YOU !!!!!!!!! I got your gifts in the mail today,,, its awesome!!! The candle smells soooo nice and the penquin holder its in is just way too cute!!!! Chocolates are really yummy!!! and the ornament I can't wait to hang on the tree!!! Thank you I LOVE IT!!!!! Merry Christmas to you and your family Take care Julie "Sundancer"








I am sooo glad you like it, I had such fun shopping for you! I was trying to find something other than your average candle, and saw the penguin guy and couldn't resist! lol!





Merry Christmas,

~Alex


----------



## sassy1

I picked up my parcel from the Post Office yesterday. Thank You to my Secret Santa! I am trying to wait until Christmas to open it, but I don't know if I will last the distance.


----------



## REO

Basshorse, your Santa was CritrSitr!





Only 79 more to post - tell me they got their gifts and I'll be HAPPY that another year was enjoyed!




Wheeeee!!!!!

You can save them until Christmas if you want, but please do post here so your Santa and I know you got it.

Thank you all so much for being great Santas!!! This is so much fun!!


----------



## Jessica_06

AppyLover2 said:


> I got mine. Jessica Kenes was my secret Santa. I want to thank you now Jessica.....but I'm not gonna open it til Christmas....I am *not* not gonna open it til Christmas....I'm *NOT*..... Oh shoot, like some of you have said, I'll see how long I can resist. Maybe if I hide it from myself it will be easier to wait. LOL
> Anyway, thanks again Jessica!! Will post pictures when I open it.


I am so glad to hear that you received your gift! I had lot's of fun shopping for you! Hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!



I think you are better than me I think when I receive mine I'll be ripping it open before I can get it through the door. LOL

Take Care,

Jessica


----------



## PondlakeMinis

I received my gift yesterday (monday) from "Lindal" Linda Linse. THANK YOU SO MUCH. I got a beautiful Oregon coffee mug with a box of cappuccino, a Santa basket with peanut butter reese cups (my favorite), two rooster statues (more for my kitchen--that is great), an oregon pocket calendar and some chocolate from Multnomah Falls, Oregon. thank-you so much Linda, I had fun opening them.

Cyndia


----------



## LindaL

PondlakeMinis said:


> I received my gift yesterday (monday) from "Lindal" Linda Linse. THANK YOU SO MUCH. I got a beautiful Oregon coffee mug with a box of cappuccino, a Santa basket with peanut butter reese cups (my favorite), two rooster statues (more for my kitchen--that is great), an oregon pocket calendar and some chocolate from Multnomah Falls, Oregon. thank-you so much Linda, I had fun opening them.
> Cyndia


I had fun going shopping for you and I am glad you enjoyed your gifts!!


----------



## TN Belle

STILL WAITING........The Anticipation is driving me nuts, I literally have to run around the property sometimes for packages, by the mailbox, at our driveway's split (from the neighbors), the bottom of our stairs, the front door up on the deck, the side door to the basement....it could be anywhere!! :arg!





I sent my gift at Thanksgiving, and the proof of receipt was listed a week ago, so I hope the right person got my gift cause they haven't posted yet. OH!





They got what they asked for, so hopefully they weren't too embarassed to post it.


----------



## shelly

I got my gifts today!!!!! THANK YOU MARSHA-I LOVE EVERYTHING



:yeah





The boston terrier socks are the cutest...I will wear them tomorrow!!!! All my horseys say "thanks so much for the treats Santa!" The fancy black/purple halter will look gorgeous on Joey!!! I will take a picture of him with it on next spring after he looks like a horse again-- instead of a buffalo! LOL



The brush I will add to my never ending grooming supplies...can't go wrong there! I especially enjoyed the "Cracker"



What a great idea...of course my dogs didn't appreciate the "crack!"



The little horse locket inside is precious...thank you again!





p.s. the cotton balls are great...I don't think I have ever seen the real deal!!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR





Shelly


----------



## REO

Yesterday I emailed everyone yet on the list. Asking them to please post here or at least let me know. Some people have had trouble getting onto the forum so I thought I'd check with everyone, just in case.

I'm doing my best!





*dreaminmini*, I heard from Prestigeminis that she got her gift! Thanks!


----------



## ruffian

> THANK YOU to Dana, my Secret Santa!! Hubby brought it home last night, and I opened it this morning...I just couldn't resist! wink.gif She definately went overboard, and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it all, but my favorite part is the personalized sweatshirt!!! wub.gif It's gorgeous!! Along with the sweatshirt, Dana also sent a horse calendar set (wall and pocket sizes) and a couple of Christmas Tree ornaments...one with a horse head circled by nuts, and the other is two little hand blown horses. (mare and foal) There was also a beautiful little horse head candy cane, made up like a "stick horse". It is sooo cute!!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS Dana and thank you soooooo much!


I'm so glad you like it! That was a perfect shot for the sweatshirt. You are most welcome - now we need to see a picture of you wearing it!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Selina

I got my Xmas gift.

Thanks, Mustard Seed Ranch.

I am sorry i do not know your name, you did not put it anywhere.

Thanks, i love my stuff.

I was a bad girl and did not wait to open on Xmas.

THANKS AGAIN.

Selina / CISCOS MINIS


----------



## sunshine2be

I was so worried about getting my gift in the mail that I forgot to post that I received mine!



I received a beautiful



Evelyn Winter handpainted vase from Equine Reflections. It is absolutely georgous and it is displayed proudly on my coffee table.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Candleliteranch

Got my gift in the mail today!! I'm trying not to open it or even look at it yet! Don't know if I'll make it or not!! Thank you Santa!


----------



## Riverdance

sunshine2be said:


> I was so worried about getting my gift in the mail that I forgot to post that I received mine!
> 
> 
> 
> I received a beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn Winter handpainted vase from Equine Reflections. It is absolutely georgous and it is displayed proudly on my coffee table.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



I am glad that you got it, I was kind of worried as I had not heard. I ordered it over the Thanksgiving weekend. Hope you like it.


----------



## AppyLover2

Darn Jessica - If I'd known you were my SS and seen your avatar before I posted my wish list I'd have put that appy of yours at the very top.



LOL


----------



## Shelley

I received my gift today! All I know is that is from somebody in Tyler, TX...I couldn't find

a name on it anyplace!

I received a lovely 2008 Breyer Christmas Keepsake Ornament (I love those!),

a 4 piece flatware serving set (always needed!)

and my favorite thing, A SET OF *SALUKI COASTERS*!!! I LOVE THEM!



LOVE THEM!!



*LOVE THEM*!!!





Thank you very much to my SS in Tyler, TX!!

Merry Christmas!!

Shelley


----------



## vickisminis

Hey Shelley,

Sorry about that. I had my husband mail it and he didn't in close the card



. I am glad you liked everything, Vicki


----------



## horselover161

I received mine! Thank you Deni Bruton from Kuehl Quarter Horses & Miniatures (forum name Kuelghs). I received the very helpful book "Miniature Horses- A Veterinary Guide for Owners & Breeders" sent directly from Chimacum Tack. Hopefully I don't have to use it too much but I am sure it will come in handy



. I love books and have already looked through it quite a bit. It has great pictures! Thanks so much!

Shawntelle- I am glad you enjoyed your present. I had fun shopping for it. I hope you enjoy the CD. When you noted that you like Country music, I immediately thought of this recording. Hope you have a Happy Holiday!

Tanya


----------



## CritrSitr

basshorse said:


> Hello! My SS gift(s) arrived this weekend! I think my husband and 7 year old daughter enjoyed it as much as I did. We debated on openning it before Christmas actually arrived or savoring the big box sitting on our table. I still don't know who my SS is??? We love the beautiful horse candle holder (proudly displayed on our kitchen table), wonderful ornament (hanging on the tree), and very cool stationary! Who do I thank for all of these wonderful gifts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Becky


Sorry Becky. I realized after I sent the gift that I forgot to put my forum name in/on it.



I'm glad you liked it. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shelley

vickisminis said:


> Hey Shelley,
> Sorry about that. I had my husband mail it and he didn't in close the card
> 
> 
> 
> . I am glad you liked everything, Vicki




Not a problem, Thanks again, Vicki!





I mailed my gift out over a week ago..sure hope it made it ok..I'm getting worried!





Shelley


----------



## Wild Women Ranch

Haven't recieved our package yet..But loving reading what everyone else is getting!!


----------



## CyndiM

I have not received mine yet, but noticed a few were mailed late so I'm not worried.


----------



## MSRminis

I got mine!! THANK YOU Casnos Minis ...Christyanna Hayden. The box itself was so pretty and some beautiful candles (that smell WAY TOO GOOD!!) and festive tea light holders. I will post pictures later. Vanilla cupcake scented candles-How did you know my most favorite treat is white cake???? YUM!

Thank you!!


----------



## Riverdance

This is the first year I have done this, and it is fun to see what everyone has gotten.

The person who I sent to just posted she got hers, but so far, I have not gotten mine either. I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Okay my Secret Santas, stop pestering poor REO! *LOL* I got a package in the mail last Friday but wasn't home to open it until Monday so couldn't post who it was from. I received a wonderful gift from Michele at RJR Minis which I love and will post photos of shortly. (Yum, mint!) I'm told the other one is on its way but may take awhile so I'll post when it gets here. I sent one of my Secret Santa gifts just after Thanksgiving but am told it hasn't arrived yet so I'm a bit worried.



The other one has less distance to travel and went out last night Priority Mail so the person should have it in a few days.

Happy Holidays!

Leia


----------



## RJRMINIS

Oh so glad it made it.......I was worried




......wandered if the mail man put it somewhere you couldn't find it



...haha


----------



## jacks'thunder

Just a note to my Secret Santa gift reciever!!!! It went out this morning PRIORITY!!! So please don't worry I did not forget about you!! I have been waiting for an item to come in!!! Let me know when you get it!!!!



I hope you like everything!

Leya

(nothing yet here though from my Secret Santa! Patients is a virtue...right..



LOL!!!!!!)


----------



## Casnos Minis

MSRminis said:


> I got mine!! THANK YOU Casnos Minis ...Christyanna Hayden. The box itself was so pretty and some beautiful candles (that smell WAY TOO GOOD!!) and festive tea light holders. I will post pictures later. Vanilla cupcake scented candles-How did you know my most favorite treat is white cake???? YUM!Thank you!!


I'm glad you liked it, and I din't know that was your favorite, but glad I picked those out. My daughter likes that scent and I love the creme Caremel. I was hoping you liked candles. You're Welcome.

Christy


----------



## bfogg

I got mine from Nootka!! And of course I love it!!!

SEA GLASS! I LOVE SEA GLASS! AND AN INCREDIBLE STAINED GLASS BUTTERFLY!!!

Thank You Liz,

Bonnie

I am mailing mine out tonight after school.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

My package should have arrived at my person's home several days ago, but I've not seen a post.



She's been posting about other things so I know she's been online...


----------



## _minihorses4ever_

According to UPS tracking, my person's package was delivered this morning.. Hopefully she will be posting soon, I can't wait to see how she likes the gifts!

I am still anxiously waiting the arrival of mine!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I mailed mine today, PRIORITY MAIL! Will be at its destination by Saturday at the latest! So sorry to have taken so long! Time is flying!!

Joyce


----------



## threeblacklabs

THANK YOU SO MUCH MONTANA! I just received my gift! I opened immediately in my car, couldn't help it. I love candy and I have already opened the Huckleberry Jelly Beans and the Cherry Chocolate Taffy...yummmmmmmmmmmmmm! I have also put out the Christmas Kitchen towels since my old ones have holes! I will have to get a pic for my pretty ornament and make up the Blueberry Brownies tonight. What wonderful gifts from Montana! I was fortunate enough to go through Montana this last summer by train on my way to visit family in Oregon. I missed Glacier Nat'l Park because it was dark but saw it on my way back and it was gorgeous! What a beautiful state! Thanks again and I hope to be another Secret Santa next year!

M


----------



## threeblacklabs

Also wanted to say that I FINALLY sent my gift out as well. Too much going on with kid birthdays and stuff. But it's sent and priority so whoever should receive it by Saturday!

Thanks


----------



## HorseMom

I'm a little late too. Its going out tomorrow with UPS. I get to work before the Post Office opens and get out after it closes. Makes things very difficult. I feel terrible for being so late.

Heather


----------



## LindaL

I never claimed to be a patient person...lol...so waiting for my package to arrive is making me a little crazy...lol


----------



## Kitty

OK Little Ribbie (Heidi) WE LOST THE BATTLE and opened the gifts. WE LOVE THEM ALL!!!! (esp the coconut patties which I will HIDE FROM JESSIE as they are my favorite thing in the world and I never get them) You again were WAY to generous and I want you to know your gifts are greatly GREATLY appreciated








And I hate to say it but my SS gifts were just mailed today going out west



I have been working and had to talk the other half nicely into mailing it today for me. SO with that said it will be there by midweek or earlier and PATIENCE is a good thing as I am hoping my gifts will make you smile


----------



## kuelqhs

horselover161 said:


> I received mine! Thank you Deni Bruton from Kuehl Quarter Horses & Miniatures (forum name Kuelghs). I received the very helpful book "Miniature Horses- A Veterinary Guide for Owners & Breeders" sent directly from Chimacum Tack. Hopefully I don't have to use it too much but I am sure it will come in handy
> 
> 
> 
> . I love books and have already looked through it quite a bit. It has great pictures! Thanks so much!
> Shawntelle- I am glad you enjoyed your present. I had fun shopping for it. I hope you enjoy the CD. When you noted that you like Country music, I immediately thought of this recording. Hope you have a Happy Holiday!
> 
> Tanya



Happy you like it, sorry that I sent something that wasn't on your list but I thought boy would that be handy to have.

And to fix a few type oops its Kuel Quarter Horses & Miniatures, and forum name Kuelqhs. (don't worrie about getting that wrong, most people turn the Q into a G for some reason.)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

I would like to thank my Secret Santa, Sarah13 for the lovely gifts she has sent me.

They are truly appreciated and will be put to good use!

Thank you again.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Kitty, Im so happy you opened them and you liked them!! Thats so funny you like the coconut patties!! That along with the funny sun glasses were just a couple of silly things I wanted to add. P.S. I keep going back to your sales page....you have not heard the last of me, heidi Merry Christmas to you All


----------



## flflyingw

Hi Minihorses4ever

FLFlyingW did get her package this morning. I just had time tonight to get on the computer.

I think I liked my homemade card so much with the candy cane and the nice sweat message. I had on my wish list a Jolly Ball for my colts and they were out playing with it this afternoon. They really like it and they each hold onto the handle part and run side by side-to funny!! To get a gift for my colts made my Christmas special and we will enjoy it for a long time together. Florida does get chilly and the blanket you sent will keep my legs warm without being heavy as I sit in my wheelchair and watch my babies.

A big Hug for you Breanne. Love Donna

PS: You live real close to my husband's family. When I saw the address at first I thought it was something from them.


----------



## Kira98

okay thats what my face looks like right now still no ss gift has arrived here for me yet but I have been so busy with work and I got home long enuff on Monday to get my SS's gift boxed up and then

had the hubby mail it yesterday



did he send it priority he say i dunno



did he do conformation on it NO





sooooooo to my ss you gift was mailed I SWEAR cause the other one i mailed out same day arrived at its destination today. so

PLEASE post when you get it so i know it got there ! Ididnt forget but i just got in fora few hours today and Im off again for a few more days in a few hours

will check the forum again and maybe they got it and maybe i will have gotten mine


----------



## basshorse

CritrSitr said:


> basshorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! My SS gift(s) arrived this weekend! I think my husband and 7 year old daughter enjoyed it as much as I did. We debated on openning it before Christmas actually arrived or savoring the big box sitting on our table. I still don't know who my SS is??? We love the beautiful horse candle holder (proudly displayed on our kitchen table), wonderful ornament (hanging on the tree), and very cool stationary! Who do I thank for all of these wonderful gifts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Becky
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Becky. I realized after I sent the gift that I forgot to put my forum name in/on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you liked it. Merry Christmas!
Click to expand...


Thanks so much for the great gifts! Have a very Merry Christmas! ~ Becky


----------



## divigo

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Oh My!!! A gift from "divigo" - Trisha of Holland!!!
> And it is way too much..
> 
> A pretty horse mouse pad (that I needed badly - on my desk now), AND a BEAUTIFUL Mini halter.. never seen one like it before.. so different.. Did you make it Trisha???
> 
> Also some cheeses, waffles, season and other assorted eats..
> 
> A song CD that Alex & I played, now we are pretending to talk like we are from Holland..
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling my Jordy dog a "gooten dog".. we are so funny here..
> 
> 3 sets of pretty wood shoes!
> 
> Also a small bottle of some potion that is suppose to make me "feel right & alert".. Ooooh… looking forward to drinking the stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be interesting!
> 
> Thank you Trisha!! It is so fun to get this package!! Merry Christmas to you!!!!



You are sooo very welcome, trust me!

Glad the package arrived on time and in good shape!

I collect little items (not the food



) during the year and put them in my closset for safe keepings to make a nice SS present for lilbeginnings.

Always try to send out a package with lot's of European goodies to make it a little more international than just the Netherlands.

The food I bought two days before sending the package so if you don't want to eat it right away you can keep it for a while.

Warm up the little waffers over a cup of coffee or in the stove; they will taste 10 times as good!!

No I did not make the halter, but I am glad you like it (hope it fits



).

Looking at the picture it does look like a lot; but it comes from a warm heart and it was no trouble at all!

Like I prommissed in my card I will send you some tulip bolls (and other kinds) as soon as they are available again.





For you to put in your garden, so you don't forget about us overhere in the Netherlands.

So for now I am keeping your address safe, because I need it again.

Glad you liked everything, have a wonderfull and healthy christmas.

Trisha


----------



## divigo

I need to explain one more thing:

The CD has Sinterklaas songs on it. Here in the Netherlands we did not celebrate Christmas (up untill 5 years ago) but we celebrate Sinterklaas.

He is a saint that arrives in our country on december 5th and he has a lot of pieten (helpers) to help him distribute all the presents to the children.

His helpers are black from the soot of the chimney. It has never been a racial thing, but just to be on the safe side and try to keep from hurting anyone's feelings we now also have purple and other colloured helpers.

It is a national holiday for us and a really old tradition.


----------



## Basketmiss

Everyone is getting such cool things... I am still waiting for mine....

I cant wait for my daughter and I to get ours-she asked can I open it ? I said Yeah, I wont make you wait!!

Missy


----------



## kareng

I got mine. Thank you so much Lea (Zoey829). It is a nice basket of wonderful soaps (horse and angel that I can't wait to use), decoupaged wood round and mini horse ornaments (trees are up so they are on). My apologies for not posting sooner. One of my kids brought the box in and didn't bother to tell me.




Merry Christmas to you and your family. Thank you very much for the gifts and your thoughtfulness.





Kareng


----------



## Davie

I got mine the other day. Doesn't say from Santa but does have a forum member's name on it. I'm trying to be good.

My Secret Santa is going out today. Had to get it finished for my person.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Oh my goodness I am so grateful for my Secret "Santa. "Thank you thank you thank you Sheri Hill. I didnt even try to wait. Sheri sent me a homemade card with a horses head in a wreath on the front with a very nice message inside. A beautiful I assume home crocheted Pegassus ornament it is so delicate I love it. and finally a very nice fleece throw with beautiful embroidery on it a horse and my name again Thank you so much you are a great Santa and I just love it you will find me wrapped in the lovely throw in the evening sitting at the computer. Thank you again.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Basketmiss said:


> Everyone is getting such cool things... I am still waiting for mine....I cant wait for my daughter and I to get ours-she asked can I open it ? I said Yeah, I wont make you wait!!
> 
> Missy



Uh oh!



Missy, I've been waiting for you to chime in and see what you thought and now I see this post!



My Delivery Confirmation Receipt shows it was delivered at 11:28am on 12/6/08. It's in one of those Priority Mail boxes that is about 18" long, 12" wide and about 5" deep. The kind that is one price no matter how much the package weighs. Can you check around your house/garage/barn to see if the mailman left it somewhere unusual. It's probably too big to fit in a traditional mailbox.

Please let me know. Hoping you find it. OH!


----------



## srpwildrose

To my SS receiver (you know who you are),

Box arriving by



express.


----------



## RJRMINIS

I received my gift today! From Rhonda-Lynne (I didn't see her forum name anywhere?) She sent a handmade cute little horse, and a cookbook called Dog-Gone Good Recipes, and a cd with a song she said her husband co-wrote.

Thanks again.


----------



## Westwood Farms

I just thought I would say, I have not gotten mine yet, either. My daughter did get hers today, Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Michelle, (RJRMINIS) sorry I forgot to put my forum name on it. I hope you liked it all. Love the picture your little Christmas horse. I voted for her on Equusite too. Merry Christmas to you and yours!!


----------



## lilstars

ok i am so sorry so late was trying to find a specific thing but i couldn't find it so i mailed my gift today i hope it gets there safe

angel


----------



## Basketmiss

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Basketmiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is getting such cool things... I am still waiting for mine....I cant wait for my daughter and I to get ours-she asked can I open it ? I said Yeah, I wont make you wait!!
> 
> Missy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!
> 
> 
> 
> Missy, I've been waiting for you to chime in and see what you thought and now I see this post!
> 
> 
> 
> My Delivery Confirmation Receipt shows it was delivered at 11:28am on 12/6/08. It's in one of those Priority Mail boxes that is about 18" long, 12" wide and about 5" deep. The kind that is one price no matter how much the package weighs. Can you check around your house/garage/barn to see if the mailman left it somewhere unusual. It's probably too big to fit in a traditional mailbox.
> 
> Please let me know. Hoping you find it. OH!
Click to expand...

Oh Thanks Parmela for saying it was delivered cause it was on the front porch (we never use) and alittle moist and cold!! It has been 20 here!! No problem though!!

Thanks so much for everything!! I LOVE it ALL!!





I got a cinnamon roll scented ,candle, LOTS of bead supplies ( I make jewelry) so I really appreciate the supplies to make some new things. There was an M so I am gonna make a necklace with my initial on it... A really cool carved horse shelf sitter!! He has joints so you can move him...

THANKS SO MUCH PARMELA-I cant wait til my daughter comes home and sees my stuff! She will be wanting her stuff too...

I am gonna burn that candle right now and get to work on my M necklace tonight!!

This was so much fun, this is our first time-thanks Parmela for making it great!!

Oh I just realized I could have waited to open it!! Ha-no I dont think I could have!!

Missy








I can t seem to get the pix to come up-I will keep trying..


----------



## Keri

Got my secret pal gift today. Thanks Shelia (Katz) for the wonderful pair of fuzzy socks! I LOVE fuzzy socks!!!


----------



## RedWagonMan

Still waiting on mine. But I must say I sure enjoyed Julie's gift!!! It was filled with a bunch of stuff. But the FUDGE was awesome. I think she might have gotten a piece or two. LOL


----------



## Basketmiss

Basketmiss said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketmiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is getting such cool things... I am still waiting for mine....I cant wait for my daughter and I to get ours-she asked can I open it ? I said Yeah, I wont make you wait!!
> 
> Missy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!
> 
> 
> 
> Missy, I've been waiting for you to chime in and see what you thought and now I see this post!
> 
> 
> 
> My Delivery Confirmation Receipt shows it was delivered at 11:28am on 12/6/08. It's in one of those Priority Mail boxes that is about 18" long, 12" wide and about 5" deep. The kind that is one price no matter how much the package weighs. Can you check around your house/garage/barn to see if the mailman left it somewhere unusual. It's probably too big to fit in a traditional mailbox.
> 
> Please let me know. Hoping you find it. OH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Thanks Parmela for saying it was delivered cause it was on the front porch (we never use) and alittle moist and cold!! It has been 20 here!! No problem though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for everything!! I LOVE it ALL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a cinnamon roll scented ,candle, LOTS of bead supplies ( I make jewelry) so I really appreciate the supplies to make some new things. There was an M so I am gonna make a necklace with my initial on it... A really cool carved horse shelf sitter!! He has joints so you can move him...
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH PARMELA-I cant wait til my daughter comes home and sees my stuff! She will be wanting her stuff too...
> 
> I am gonna burn that candle right now and get to work on my M necklace tonight!!
> 
> This was so much fun, this is our first time-thanks Parmela for making it great!!
> 
> Oh I just realized I could have waited to open it!! Ha-no I dont think I could have!!
> 
> Missy
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt73

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Oh My!!! A gift from "divigo" - Trisha of Holland!!!
> And it is way too much..
> 
> A pretty horse mouse pad (that I needed badly - on my desk now), AND a BEAUTIFUL Mini halter.. never seen one like it before.. so different.. Did you make it Trisha???
> 
> Also some cheeses, waffles, season and other assorted eats..
> 
> A song CD that Alex & I played, now we are pretending to talk like we are from Holland..
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling my Jordy dog a "gooten dog".. we are so funny here..
> 
> 3 sets of pretty wood shoes!
> 
> Also a small bottle of some potion that is suppose to make me "feel right & alert".. Ooooh… looking forward to drinking the stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be interesting!
> 
> Thank you Trisha!! It is so fun to get this package!! Merry Christmas to you!!!!


How neat is that, Mary Lou? Cool!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_

flflyingw said:


> Hi Minihorses4everFLFlyingW did get her package this morning. I just had time tonight to get on the computer.
> 
> I think I liked my homemade card so much with the candy cane and the nice sweat message. I had on my wish list a Jolly Ball for my colts and they were out playing with it this afternoon. They really like it and they each hold onto the handle part and run side by side-to funny!! To get a gift for my colts made my Christmas special and we will enjoy it for a long time together. Florida does get chilly and the blanket you sent will keep my legs warm without being heavy as I sit in my wheelchair and watch my babies.
> 
> A big Hug for you Breanne. Love Donna
> 
> PS: You live real close to my husband's family. When I saw the address at first I thought it was something from them.



I am so glad you like them! We have that same blanket here, and I just love how soft it is, so I thought I would share one with you as well! It was nice shopping for you, and once again, I hope your Christmas is wonderful!


----------



## Sheri Hill

I am glad you like it! I embroidered the ornament. It is called FSL (Free Standing Lace) I also embroidered your name and the horse. That was a new horse design I just bought and I thought it came out pretty nice.



I hope you enjoy them for a long time. Merry Christmas!!





Sheri



backwoodsnanny said:


> Oh my goodness I am so grateful for my Secret "Santa. "Thank you thank you thank you Sheri Hill. I didnt even try to wait. Sheri sent me a homemade card with a horses head in a wreath on the front with a very nice message inside. A beautiful I assume home crocheted Pegassus ornament it is so delicate I love it. and finally a very nice fleece throw with beautiful embroidery on it a horse and my name again Thank you so much you are a great Santa and I just love it you will find me wrapped in the lovely throw in the evening sitting at the computer. Thank you again.


----------



## carlenehorse

I got mine from TN Belle. Sorry it took so long to post work has been crazy. I received a very nice grooming kit and a hot choc. mix shaped like a ice cream cone. Thanks Mistie.






Carlene


----------



## TN Belle

CarleneHorse,

WHEW!!! You had me a nervous wreck, I can finally relax now.



Glad you like it, it's not much, but I love the size of the brushes and stuff, fits better in my hand too. I had to add the face brush to the set as they left that one out, that's why it's not green too. Enjoy the hot chocolate mix, I hope I got the right one, the choices were either extra chocolate chips or peppermint chips, in hindsight I should have just gotten both of them, sorry.

Glad you like it!!


----------



## cretahillsgal

I got my Secret Santa gift in the mail this morning! Probably one of the most eagerly awaited packages I have ever gotten!

Robin (REO) was my SS and got me some wonderful things! I got a Veterinary Manuel for Miniature Horses book, a neato rubber brush, a BEAUTIFUL pair of purple & silver dangly earrings (my fav colors), and she handmade an adorable little horsie candy cane topper!

Thank you so much Robin!

I will update tomorrow with a picture!

Here is a pic FINALLY!


----------



## REO

You're welcome Julie!




I didn't know if you liked Amethyst and silver earrings but I took a chance!

I'm so glad you like your gifts! That's a nice book to have.

Because I work so hard at this, (so I deserve it LOL) and to me, Christmas is GIVING, I choose to be Santa to two people!

I love to give!!





The hardest part of doing this is figuring out who won't mind being my Santa.





And since I take two names to give to, that means two are my Santas.

I save gifts to open until Christmas, but I want to say that I had two awesome Santas this year!

*CyndiM* sent me a huge box!!

And *Srpwildrose* sent me a nice big box today too!

Thank you SO much ladies! All those will go under our tree and I'll post at Christmas what they were.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

The other pkg to my other person should be there in a few days!


----------



## CyndiM

You are so welcome. You do so much for us organizing this every year. I was very happy to get your name this year.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings

Haven't gotten mine yet either but have enjoyed looking at everyones!!





Can't wait.

I also want to see what the person thinks of the gifts I picked out. I even included something for the extra family members



. It's suppose to be there by the 15th, so will look on here then!


----------



## LindaL

Thank you sooooo much Kitty (Zephyr Woods Farm) for my wonderful gifts....you were a generous "santa" !!!





I openned it cuz I was too excited to wait...lol





I received a nice horse picture frame, holiday kitchen towels, soft cozy gloves, fridge magnets, star shaped soaps and a kewl looking bird ornament. I love everything...thank you, thank you!!


----------



## srpwildrose

REO said:


> You're welcome Julie!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know if you liked Amethyst and silver earrings but I took a chance!I'm so glad you like your gifts! That's a nice book to have.
> 
> Because I work so hard at this, (so I deserve it LOL) and to me, Christmas is GIVING, I choose to be Santa to two people!
> 
> I love to give!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part of doing this is figuring out who won't mind being my Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I take two names to give to, that means two are my Santas.
> 
> I save gifts to open until Christmas, but I want to say that I had two awesome Santas this year!
> 
> *CyndiM* sent me a huge box!!
> 
> And *Srpwildrose* sent me a nice big box today too!
> 
> Thank you SO much ladies! All those will go under our tree and I'll post at Christmas what they were.
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!
> 
> The other pkg to my other person should be there in a few days!


Robin, you are susposed to open the boxes now (you have my permission)!!! I can't imagine waiting till Christmas......the suspense would do me in.


----------



## Kitty

Hey Linda L.

BOY that got there fast



Rick just mailed it out. And they say the mail isn't fast (usually only fast for bills).

I am glad you like everything






. Got me a few refrig magnets also because of it



I love the gloves you got. They are really nice for chores on the not -40 degree days and you can still handle scoops or buckets. And the Snowman holiday towels had your name all over them.

I want to wish you and everyone on the forum a Merry Christmas. And Robin (REO) a special thanks. It takes a great person to put this all together!


----------



## Casnos Minis

Still waiting, but we've been in an ice storm for 2 days. So maybe today.

Christy


----------



## SWA

Hi there,

My SS Gift has arrived, and OH BE STILL MY HEART!



This Secret Santa knew just where to touch my heart! THANK YOU SO MUCH SS Alison, (of Briarwood Miniatures).





My gifts from her was bag of Sugar Cookie Dough wrapped in a cute little Christmasy Kitchen Towel, that also has the recipe for the same cookies on it, wrapped with a little Snowman Cookie Cutter. There was also a little packet of Snowman paper plates and matching Snowman napkins, and a most precious little Christmas Ornament that has pages to it like a little booklet, and a place where I can put a photo of my little grandson Wyatte, where he's the sweet little one in the booklet, and it has a bow on it where I can hang it on my Christmas Tree. Then there's also an adorable little "Buckaroo Baby" photo album, where I can collect all my photos of Wyatte all in one place, and it has little scrapbook type places where I can make entries into each slot to note the memories as photos are taken of him as he grows. There was also a cute little Fridgy Magnet that's scented with Christmas Apples & Cinnamin, and for my little herd of horsies, there are some yums-yums for them too. {{{MAJORHAPPYSIGHS}}}





My son and his wife, and my little grandson Wyatte are all coming back next week again, and will be staying with us all through Christmas and New Years {{{MAJORHAPPYSIGHS}}}, so little Wyatte will be able to help his Grandma (Moi



) with baking some cookies for Santa this year.





I tell you what!!!! This gift has literally made me CRY with PURE HAPPY!!!! As I am reminded through them, of all the Christmases I did this very same thing with my Grandma, when I was a little girl growing up...and wouldn't ya know it...the recipe was the SAME....SUGAR COOKIES!!!! We always added green and red food coloring too, just to make them all festive, LOL!

Those cookies with my Grandma were always THE BEST I ever tasted!!!! God Bless you Santa Alison!!! How did you ever know????

Here's a pic...






And...here's a pic of my sweet little Grandson, Wyatte...






Can't wait to add these to that Buckaroo Baby album...along with some baking cookies together pics!!! {{{MAJORHAPPYSIGHS!!!}}}





THANK YOU SO MUCH, and MERRY CHRISTMAS Alison, may your holidays be just as BLESSED & FAMILY FILLED!!!!





Thank you too, to Robin (REO) for all your hard work in making this happen for us all.





Warmest love & hugs,

Tanya (One HAPPY GRANDMA!!!)

PS...I mailed out all my packages a few days ago...hoping they'll arrive to their recipient today or Monday at the latest. HUGS!!!


----------



## Brandi*

Crossing my fingers for today



The suspense is killing me


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings

I got mine!!! I was going to wait till Christmas to open, but just couldn't wait any longer!!!!! I wish my camera would work! I got a beautiful picture frame, a horseshoe (hard to discribe but I love it!!) and then something I have been wanting for awhile but couldn't find its a horse that sets up on a stand, man my mind is going blank, anyway its like crystal. Mini H wanna help me out for the right name ?

THANKS SO MUCH MINI H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casnos Minis

I got mine today!!!!

Thanks SWA, I love it all. My Daughter tried on the plumbe on all the dogs ad the kittens, I have yet to have it modeled by any of the horses, Maybe tomorrow. I'm going to post pictures, but I have todown load it first. Hopefully I can get it done tonight. I also got a horse mug with mints in it, a horse mirror and matching comb, 2 xmas ornaments, a stock tank thing to keep it clean, a cute hair clip for a bun with crystals, and some apple live,love, laugh wall decorations. The plume is lime green and purple which are my barn colors.

CHristy


----------



## srpwildrose

I got my SS gift today. It is soo nice.








THANKS to Leya B. aka forum name: Jacks Thunder.

I got a horsie calendar, 3 packages of horsie treats, a wooden trinket box and a horsie picture frame all wrapped in a very pretty blue wrapped basket.

I attached one of the presents b-4 opening it..........to show you how pretty she wraped it





I told her this was the best SS gift ever


----------



## anoki

I'm just posting to say I mailed out my SS gift on the 5th of December. I have been tracking it DAILY, but it looks like it's stuck at the border (it should have been there by now). If it doesn't start moving by Tues, I will be looking into it!!!!!

sorry...



that's pretty much how life's been for me lately





~kathryn


----------



## tinacvt

My conformation says it was delivered yesterday afternoon. I hope my person actually got it


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Basketmiss said:


> Basketmiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basketmiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is getting such cool things... I am still waiting for mine....I cant wait for my daughter and I to get ours-she asked can I open it ? I said Yeah, I wont make you wait!!
> 
> Missy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh!
> 
> 
> 
> Missy, I've been waiting for you to chime in and see what you thought and now I see this post!
> 
> 
> 
> My Delivery Confirmation Receipt shows it was delivered at 11:28am on 12/6/08. It's in one of those Priority Mail boxes that is about 18" long, 12" wide and about 5" deep. The kind that is one price no matter how much the package weighs. Can you check around your house/garage/barn to see if the mailman left it somewhere unusual. It's probably too big to fit in a traditional mailbox.
> 
> Please let me know. Hoping you find it. OH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Thanks Parmela for saying it was delivered cause it was on the front porch (we never use) and alittle moist and cold!! It has been 20 here!! No problem though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for everything!! I LOVE it ALL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a cinnamon roll scented ,candle, LOTS of bead supplies ( I make jewelry) so I really appreciate the supplies to make some new things. There was an M so I am gonna make a necklace with my initial on it... A really cool carved horse shelf sitter!! He has joints so you can move him...
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH PARMELA-I cant wait til my daughter comes home and sees my stuff! She will be wanting her stuff too...
> 
> I am gonna burn that candle right now and get to work on my M necklace tonight!!
> 
> This was so much fun, this is our first time-thanks Parmela for making it great!!
> 
> Oh I just realized I could have waited to open it!! Ha-no I dont think I could have!!
> 
> Missy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah Missy!



So glad it was there safe and sound! Enjoy. I had a total blast putting it all together.

PS: I looked for something Mizzou related to get you and couldn't find anything. Then the day AFTER I mailed it I go to WalMart and they have ladies purses, etc. - all Mizzou stuff!



Missed it by _that_ much!


----------



## jacks'thunder

Oh Susan, I'm sooo glad your happy!!! It was so fun shopping for you!! I'm very glad you liked the wrap job!! That's alot of fun for me! I just LOVED that blue paper!!



LOL!!! I love this whole secret santa fun thing, it's soo fun!! I really love making new forum friends! And the whole idea that we all don't REALLY know each other but we choose to share this special time of the year with each other is awsome! I like to put thought and effort in to my gift recievers ss gift just like I'd do for my moms, dads, hubbys, sons gift. The goal is to make them smile and be happy! I think it soo neat that we can do this for a forum friend!

Thanks Reo for making this possable!

Happy Holidays Everyone!!!

Leya

p.s. nothing here yet! But we still have a week or so left






and I'm sure it will be here soon! LOL!


----------



## picasso

Maybe, maybe, maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We weren't home yesterday afternoon when the mail ran, but last night when we got back there was a card from the post office that they had tried to deliver a package, so it is at the post office now. Don't think I have ordered anything, so it must be my gift!


----------



## anoki

anoki said:


> I'm just posting to say I mailed out my SS gift on the 5th of December. I have been tracking it DAILY, but it looks like it's stuck at the border (it should have been there by now). If it doesn't start moving by Tues, I will be looking into it!!!!!
> sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty much how life's been for me lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~kathryn




Ok, tracking site now says it was out for delivery yesterday!!! *phew* Though the other parcel I sent to the US said that for 3 days



Anyway, at least I know it's on it's way!!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## divigo

Just to let you all and my SS in particular know I got my presents this Friday the 12th of december.

Thank you Becky I LOVE MY PRESENTS!!





I will post the picture as soon as my camera works again.

How did you know I love Texas and it's bluebonnet? OH!

You hit the bullseye with your gifts.....I could not have picked them out better if I did it myself.






Thank you from the bottom of my heart and maybe I can find the time to look y'all up when Dennis and Me get to Texas in Febuary in 2009.

Hope to post my picture soon and thank you once again.

Trisha


----------



## _minihorses4ever_

I received my gift yesterday from Jamie, Feather1414! She gave me a gorgeous ornament that is hanging in one of my windows right now, and a very cute bracelet that I am also wearing! THANKS JAMIE! I love it all!!!


----------



## vickisminis

Hello,

I am out of town right now but my husband said he picked up my gift yesturday. I am so excited and am going to try to wait until Christmas to open it. We'll see if I can hold out. Thanks and I will keep you posted. Vicki


----------



## minih

> I got mine!!! I was going to wait till Christmas to open, but just couldn't wait any longer!!!!! I wish my camera would work! I got a beautiful picture frame, a horseshoe (hard to discribe but I love it!!) and then something I have been wanting for awhile but couldn't find its a horse that sets up on a stand, man my mind is going blank, anyway its like crystal. Mini H wanna help me out for the right name ? THANKS SO MUCH MINI H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sarah I hope we put the right xmas cards in the right box!




My daughter who is Chazzy on the forum had your name and I mailed hers out when I did mine, please tell me I put her card in your box. She was so excited to go shopping for you!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings

minih said:


> I got mine!!! I was going to wait till Christmas to open, but just couldn't wait any longer!!!!! I wish my camera would work! I got a beautiful picture frame, a horseshoe (hard to discribe but I love it!!) and then something I have been wanting for awhile but couldn't find its a horse that sets up on a stand, man my mind is going blank, anyway its like crystal. Mini H wanna help me out for the right name ? THANKS SO MUCH MINI H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah I hope we put the right xmas cards in the right box!
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter who is Chazzy on the forum had your name and I mailed hers out when I did mine, please tell me I put her card in your box. She was so excited to go shopping for you!
Click to expand...

I'll look again to see if I got a card.  I JUST LOVE EVERYTHING, Please tell her I said THANK YOU!!!

I'll e-mail ya and let ya know.


----------



## J&HMinis

Thank you tinacvt! I got mine on Saturday!! I got a beautiful ceramic memo board with horses on it, an adorable horsey picture frame, which is now on my desk here at work, a cute pepper ornament and godiva chocolate.... my husband stole that!



LOL

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Jessica_06

Still waiting for mine, I don't mind, I actually told myself it would be better if it came closer to Christmas,

Leya you are absolutely right this is a great gesture and it's so much fun making forum friends!



Thanks Reo again! for putting this together





Jessica


----------



## Brandi*

I got mine!!!!!!



:HappyBounce





Thank you to Sarah's Little Blessings!!!!!!! I got a horse puzzle, 3 doggie toys, and a very nice throw blanket!!!!!!!! I know you went over the limit with this stuff and I really appreciate my wonderful gifts.



Thank you Thank you Thank you










Our kids REALLY like their toys! They are already breaking them in


----------



## RedWagonMan

Got mine today!!!

Thank you Leia ( Hobbyhorse23 ). I got some horse treats I am sure the horses will love. There is some Berry Delights, horse lead, a gift pack from Washington state with space noodles, smoked salmon and a collector pin. Then there is a hunter in a bottle survival pack which I could have used last year. Not going to go into details about that one though.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Matt73

I just recieved the most amazing (and yummy) gifts from Rebecca (SilverDollar). Thank You!

So generous...She sent me the 2nd season of Dexter, a lovely photo album/scrap book, Ghirardelli chocolate, popcorn (for watching Dexter), and nuts! Thanks Rebecca


----------



## hobbyhorse23

RedWagonMan said:


> Got mine today!!!
> Thank you Leia ( Hobbyhorse23 ). I got some horse treats I am sure the horses will love. There is some Berry Delights, horse lead, a gift pack from Washington state with space noodles, smoked salmon and a collector pin. Then there is a hunter in a bottle survival pack which I could have used last year. Not going to go into details about that one though.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Yay!! I thought it would be there by Saturday so I was watching anxiously for your post. After hearing all the great stuff Julie got I'll admit I was pretty nervous about trying to get it perfect.



The pin is for your son if he wants it and I did forget to throw in some dog treats like I meant to; please apologize to the puppies for me.

I had such fun shopping for your family and trying to guess from your website what you might like.



I wanted to send some local stuff like the Applets and Cotlets candy, some Pacific NW fishing/coastal things like the salmon, and then some stuff for the horses and for you. I need to go back and buy some of that salmon for myself, it sounded TOO good.








Now if only my other secret santa's gift would get there....



I mailed it Nov. 26.





Leia


----------



## Riverdance

WOW! WOW! WOW!











Thank you Alicia of ontherisefarm

I went to the mailbox today and had a note that I had a package. I waited till after 4:00 and ran downtown to pick it up. Since I am single now, I do not get much in the way of Christmas presents. My daughters are on a tight budget and I really would prefer that they do not buy for me, so getting a present is really NICE!! 





And oh what a presant!!





Alicia wrote that she had seen that I had written, that I was hoping for a bay pinto colt by my new General Patton daughter who is bred to Multi World Champion and Multi World Champion producer: Peacan Grove Chargers Customized. She sent me this BEAUTIFUL bay Pinto to tide me over till the foal arrives. It is a Breyer limited edition ( only 1,500 pieces made) of a 1/2 Arabian Pinto by artist Kathleen Moody.

I can only say that I hope my boy looks like this one!!!!!










THANK YOU! THANK YOU !THANK YOU!



You could not have done any better!!


----------



## Russ

Today the postman brought a box addressed from Robin(REO) & her husband in OK.





I've got the gifts under the tree to open Christmas morning......so stay tuned as I am so excited to see what's inside the pretty wrapped packages. I'll report back in on Christmas to tell ya what I got from my secret santa. THANK YOU Robin!





I feel so honored that you chose me to be santa to.......





The horse candy cane topper on the package is so cute.....a mini me version of my boy Rico! Right down to the buckskin color with black mane. That little guy just made my day....


----------



## REO

Russ, I'm so glad the box got you ok!





I hope you like the special thing in one of the gifts.

I made the candy cane horse cover by hand without a pattern and it came out pretty nice! A lil buddy for your Rico!

I just HAD to be your Santa


----------



## Russ

Robin that little horse guy is fantastic...you are very creative! I love him! I thank you a million times over for being my secret santa.....





BTW.....I keep checking my delivery confirmation on my secret santa's gift....it was mailed on December 9th and the post office assured me it would be there quickly. So maybe tomorrow my person will get it.



REO said:


> Russ, I'm so glad the box got you ok!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like the special thing in one of the gifts.
> 
> I made the candy cane horse cover by hand without a pattern and it came out pretty nice! A lil buddy for your Rico!
> 
> I just HAD to be your Santa


----------



## Lisa

I just got home and opened my gift! Thank you so much RedWagon!

I received a yummy smelling candle, a box of Chocolate Covered Cherries, a bar of Cherry and Chili Lindt chocolate and a CD - Brad Paisley Christmas!


----------



## twister

I am anxiously waiting for my person to post that she got her gifts, the post office promised me it would be there by Friday at the latest so I hope she got it





Yvonne


----------



## BeckyG

> Just to let you all and my SS in particular know I got my presents this Friday the 12th of december.
> Thank you Becky I LOVE MY PRESENTS!!
> 
> I will post the picture as soon as my camera works again.
> 
> How did you know I love Texas and it's bluebonnet?
> 
> You hit the bullseye with your gifts.....I could not have picked them out better if I did it myself.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart and maybe I can find the time to look y'all up when Dennis and Me get to Texas in Febuary in 2009.
> 
> Hope to post my picture soon and thank you once again.
> 
> Trisha


 [SIZE=10pt]*Hi Trisha,*



[/SIZE]

*Oh, I am so glad you liked it!!! *

(And I hope I got the Christmas greeting correct for The Netherlands



)

So tell me…… where will you be in Texas in Feb??

(It IS a small world, and it would be fun to meet! )

Merry Christmas!!!

Becky


----------



## picasso

Yvonne

I picked my present up from the post office today. I got a notice Saturday that they had tried to deliver it, but we weren't home. Billy picked it up for me today. We just got in from Christmas shopping. But I had to tear into it as we were driving down the road. I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE my presents. Thank you so much.I got a pciture frame, candy, soap, hoof pick, ink pens, little horse markers to mark your drinking glass and a stuffed replica of my black and white driving horse, Tanchico. Thank you again. It was so neat that you were my SS. We met Yvonne at the Area 2 Show this summer in Ashland, OH. They were stalled across from us and were really super nice people. I'll try to get pictures posted tomorrow of my gifts.

Donna


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings

Brandi* said:


> I got mine!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :HappyBounce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to Sarah's Little Blessings!!!!!!! I got a horse puzzle, 3 doggie toys, and a very nice throw blanket!!!!!!!! I know you went over the limit with this stuff and I really appreciate my wonderful gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Thank you Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our kids REALLY like their toys! They are already breaking them in




I'm so glad you are happy! I tried to go by the limit, but decided a little over was well worth it! Glad to see your kids having fun too!!!!!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny

I am posting for Scoopie Doo aka my daughter Jodi who wants to Thank our lady Bonnie Fogg for the wonderful present that came today. She would thank you herself but had surgery this morning on her wrist and hand and it will be sometime before she is able to type. Dear Dear Bonnie you so outdid yourself. Jodi was in tears. For all that want to know, Jodi loves Jammies and sweats and Bonnie sent her the most wonderful Christmas shirt with black sweats to match and also a pink sweatshirt. She also included a beautiful wind up carosel another of Jodis favorites an insulated water bottle for those long show afternoons, an angel doggie Jodi collects angels and last but by no means least a coupon for a reading with our dear Bonnie a gift that I personally dont think can be equaled. Now to decide who to have read.

Bonnie Jodi thanks you from the bottom of her heart and so do I. It is going to be a bit lean around here this year and you certainly made an otherwise dreary day wonderful. And Robin thank you again for always doing exactly the right thing for everyone. Oh I forgot there also were Christmas candies and Tootsie pops another of Jodis favorites. I know that as soon as she can she will thank you both herself but for now my Thanks will have to do.

Now if only my person would hurry up and get my gift that was mailed on the 4th.

Nita


----------



## SilverDollar

Matt73 said:


> I just recieved the most amazing (and yummy) gifts from Rebecca (SilverDollar). Thank You!
> 
> So generous...She sent me the 2nd season of Dexter, a lovely photo album/scrap book, Ghirardelli chocolate, popcorn (for watching Dexter), and nuts! Thanks Rebecca


You're very welcome! So glad you got it when UPS said you would. Enjoy and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Basketmiss

I still havent heard that my person got their gift??? I mailed it on Nov 18th and it was supposed to take a week! Well it has been 4 weeks today and I still havent heard that they received it. I sure hope it got there ok??

Missy


----------



## REO

I had been asking her for you Basketmiss. She DID get it. She posted on THIS thread on Dec. 9th!


----------



## Sassy'sMom

I am so excited! My husband called me at Lunchtime and said that my SS gift arrived! I am at work and I have errands to run after work, so I won't be home until around 6:30 or so tonight. I think I will go crazy having to wait until then!





I just wanted to post so that my SS knew that the gift arrived. I will definitely not be waiting until Christmas, I don't have that much patience! I will open it when I get home and I will post again then to let you know what I received!

I love Christmas! This thread has been so much fun seeing what everyone has received so far!

Robin, thank you again for all of your efforts in coordinating this, it was so much fun! And thank you in advance to my Secret Santa!


----------



## ontherisefarm

Hi Everyone !

I just wanted let ya'll know I recieved my Secret Santa gift from Sunshine2be.. I was so excited as this was my first year doing it. I am not disappointed..

I recieved an Oster mane and tail comb and brush. Plus I recieved a Schleich miniature pinto mare statue and also 2 ornaments one says I love my pony and the other says horsin around it.. They are so adorable.. Thankyou so much..

Merry Christmas Everyone !!!


----------



## ontherisefarm

You are Welcome Sue.. I really enjoyed doing it and I am glad you liked your gift...

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone !!!!!!


----------



## Basketmiss

REO said:


> I had been asking her for you Basketmiss. She DID get it. She posted on THIS thread on Dec. 9th!


So sorry REO, I kept checking and didnt see her post,( I missed it) didnt mean to make you do more...Thanks for all you do to make this possible...

Missy


----------



## wantminimore

I got my gifts






. As soon as I got home with the package I opened it up. I got a GA sweatshirt and calender and a beautiful necklace and earing set and an awesome jack knife, a cute dish towel and oven mit set and 2 pair of gloves.

I love all of it, however, my SS didn't put a name on the card or package, all I know is Santa is from GA.

Thank you!!


----------



## kimbell

Hi Leslie,

I am your Secret Santa, aka kimbell on the forum. I am glad you liked it. Have a wonderful Christmas and remember Jesus is the reason for the season. Kim


----------



## REO

It's ok Missy! That's what I'm here for!





*38 more*! I won't be happy until I know 100% got their gifts!

Oooh!! So close! I can almost taste it! Gimmee that 100%!! Whooooo!!!!!


----------



## Westwood Farms

Ok, I think mine is at the PO. I asked them to redeliver tomorrow!! So, I will let ya know. I have several packages, since I ordered lots online, so I hope this one is from my SS!


----------



## REO

Oh I hope so Alicia! Your Santa has been asking me every day!

I'll be looking for your post!!


----------



## Shawntelle

I still haven't heard from my SS or have seen a post on here yet...maybe I missed it but I looked through all the pages 2 times....I hope she got her gifts ok....I sent the package about 2 weeks ago now....


----------



## Shelley

Shawntelle said:


> I still haven't heard from my SS or have seen a post on here yet...maybe I missed it but I looked through all the pages 2 times....I hope she got her gifts ok....I sent the package about 2 weeks ago now....


Same here...I mailed mine 2 weeks ago yesterday.





Shelley


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I got my gift yesterday from Debbie "Doobie" Scriven and got spoiled!!! There were 3 different kinds of Hershey's kisses that my kids and husband are making short work of, some seasoning to make salsa which we will try at Christmas, smells yummy!! Some hand lotion and soap that look really neat, handmade I think. A really cute mug in a tin that locks and can be used as a piggie bank. There are cute little cartoon horses around both. A horsehead thermometer which is currently telling me it is flippin' cold outside.



A set of Christmas window clings that we are going to hang on our french doors and my favourite, a gorgeous iron horsehead door knocker! I just love it!! Thank you so much Debbie! I love it all!!


----------



## Sassy'sMom

Okay, I finally got to open mine! We have having a bunch of yucky snow, so it took me a lot longer to get home! Then my husband and my horses expected to eat!





I want to thank Carrie of Little Indian Acres for absolutely wonderful presents! I am so happy! The tag on the gift bag looks to be homemade, it is a 3-d tag that looks like you are looking out a window at Santa flying over a snowy town! Absolutely beautiful! Then there was a very pretty horse ornament, a cute "If it's not a miniature, It's just a horse" sticker, an envelope with two Christmas cards in it with gorgeous pictures of her horses. Also, a very cool candle and plate that smells wonderful! It is a candle shaped like a coffee cup with real coffee beans on the outside. And then last, but definitely not least, she gave me a Journal that says "Whole Latte Love" on the outside of it.

I just love all of them! Thank you so very much, you did awesome! I have enjoyed this so much! This forum is such a wonderful place to meet new friends, and what a great way to do it!

Thanks again!


----------



## Ferin

I recieved my gift in the mail today! Thank you Becca (Basshorse)!!!



I can't wait to see what's inside the beautiful wrapped package. I'm going to try and wait until Christmas to open it but it's going to be HARD!! I may not last that long!





Thanks again Becca and thanks so much Robin for putting this together every year!


----------



## moosewood

I got my gift in the mail today and Shawntelle was my SS. I got a nice cozy fleece blanket (which I love) and a nice Dandy brush and a black leadline for my ponies. It was sent all the way from Canada which I was suprised to see! We had a bad ice storm here in NH which is why it probably took longer to get here. Thank you so much Shawntelle and Happy Holidays!





Clara (Moosewoodfarm)

quote name='REO' post='1115829' date='Nov 22 2008, 09:38 PM']Please post here when you get your Secret Santa gift so *I* and *your Santa* know you got it.





I say this each year and still some people don't post.





*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but POST HERE THAT YOU GOT IT anyway!*

That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.

I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift!

So..............

Post here that you got them and post here again to tell what you got and show us pics of your goodies!






Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

I hope everyone is enclosing a note so you know who to thank!





WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!

.


----------



## REO

*TrailersOutWest/MinisOutWest* got her gift!

Not to worry, I'm checking into things for everyone. It takes time.


----------



## Little Indian Acres

I got my gift a couple of days ago, and have been too busy to get on here and post.





My gift was awesome. First of all, I am originally from Maine and that is where my Secret Santa lives.

She MADE me a very nice fleece throw blanket with horses on it, nice and cozy. And there is a beautiful horse ornament and a pinecone with it. The cool thing about the ornament is that it is huge, not one for a Christmas tree. And it will be nice year round so I am deciding where to decorate with it.

My gift was from Nita aka backwoodsnanny.





I will try to take photos if I can get a chance.

Thank you very much Nita, I love it!!


----------



## basshorse

Ferin said:


> I recieved my gift in the mail today! Thank you Becca (Basshorse)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what's inside the beautiful wrapped package. I'm going to try and wait until Christmas to open it but it's going to be HARD!! I may not last that long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Becca and thanks so much Robin for putting this together every year!




Glad you got it! We were getting nervous over here!



My seven year old daughter and I had a great time shopping for you at our favorite store! Merry Christmas and enjoy!



~ Becca


----------



## Little Indian Acres

Sassy'sMom said:


> Okay, I finally got to open mine! We have having a bunch of yucky snow, so it took me a lot longer to get home! Then my husband and my horses expected to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Carrie of Little Indian Acres for absolutely wonderful presents! I am so happy! The tag on the gift bag looks to be homemade, it is a 3-d tag that looks like you are looking out a window at Santa flying over a snowy town! Absolutely beautiful! Then there was a very pretty horse ornament, a cute "If it's not a miniature, It's just a horse" sticker, an envelope with two Christmas cards in it with gorgeous pictures of her horses. Also, a very cool candle and plate that smells wonderful! It is a candle shaped like a coffee cup with real coffee beans on the outside. And then last, but definitely not least, she gave me a Journal that says "Whole Latte Love" on the outside of it.
> 
> I just love all of them! Thank you so very much, you did awesome! I have enjoyed this so much! This forum is such a wonderful place to meet new friends, and what a great way to do it!
> 
> Thanks again!



I am very glad that you like it.





Carrie


----------



## Doobie

PaintedMeadows said:


> I got my gift yesterday from Debbie "Doobie" Scriven and got spoiled!!! There were 3 different kinds of Hershey's kisses that my kids and husband are making short work of, some seasoning to make salsa which we will try at Christmas, smells yummy!! Some hand lotion and soap that look really neat, handmade I think. A really cute mug in a tin that locks and can be used as a piggie bank. There are cute little cartoon horses around both. A horsehead thermometer which is currently telling me it is flippin' cold outside.
> 
> 
> 
> A set of Christmas window clings that we are going to hang on our french doors and my favourite, a gorgeous iron horsehead door knocker! I just love it!! Thank you so much Debbie! I love it all!!


*Sooo glad you liked everything, and yes the soap is handmade by a local lady, it was so hard to stop I just kept seeing things and thinking 'oh she would like this!!' *

Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!

Doobie


----------



## TN Belle

I am still waiting on my santa gift to arrive. I keep getting boxes of stuff I have ordered but not THE one I am dying for. I love being this excited, to get home and see if I got cards and stuff in the mail or anything. The suspense is killing me!






It's been raining like crazy around here for the past week, so I am pretty confident they would put it by the front door under the awning rather than the other visible doors not under cover. I still walk around the whole house every day just to be sure.


----------



## REO

*TN Belle*, it was only mailed on the 13th, so it's on the way!





I'm checking with everyone so hang tight! It's getting to the wire and I'm going to the whip! LOL






*32 people left. One week to go. Will everyone get their gifts by then? Will Robin get her 100% and have a relaxing Christmas? Stay tuned! Same time, same Bat channel!*


----------



## MiniforFaith

Just wanted to say my person got their present, can't say, as they didn't open it yet.. I haven't gotten mine yet, it must be on it's way via "pony express"


----------



## shelly

LittleRibbie said:


> I got my gifts from Shelly too!! Shelly, thank you so much!! I was going to try to wait and open on Christmas!! NOT!! She sent a lovely little picture frame with a horse, a great little antennea horse head that Ive never seen before!! A horse head magnet and a silver and gold horse necklace that I had to put right on...I love it!! Thank you so much and I hope you and your family have a great holiday. P.S. Shelly I was born in Augusta Maine...I will have to google Lebenon Maine and see where you are...I still have lots of relatives all over Maine!! Thanks again and Merry Christmas to all, Heidi



Heidi,

I have been looking on this post for weeks now and I don't know how I missed your post!



I'm so glad you enjoyed everything...and you're very welcome





Merry Christmas

Shelly


----------



## kuelqhs

[SIZE=14pt]I just wanted to say I got my gift today. I only opened the card. My Santa is Lilstars. Thank you very much, I don't know what it is but I put it under my tree. This christmans is very slim this year, I only had 1 gift under my tree for me, so I just wanted to say thank you for sending 3![/SIZE]


----------



## Westwood Farms

Mine is Here! I will not open it til Christmas, so thanks so much Erika, AKA Kira98. I cannot wait to open my gift!


----------



## lilstars

oh good kuelqhs i hope you like it keep me posted!!!!

merry christmas to everyone

angel


----------



## divigo

BeckyG said:


> Just to let you all and my SS in particular know I got my presents this Friday the 12th of december.
> Thank you Becky I LOVE MY PRESENTS!!
> 
> I will post the picture as soon as my camera works again.
> 
> How did you know I love Texas and it's bluebonnet?
> 
> You hit the bullseye with your gifts.....I could not have picked them out better if I did it myself.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart and maybe I can find the time to look y'all up when Dennis and Me get to Texas in Febuary in 2009.
> 
> Hope to post my picture soon and thank you once again.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]*Hi Trisha,*
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> *Oh, I am so glad you liked it!!! *
> 
> (And I hope I got the Christmas greeting correct for The Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So tell me…… where will you be in Texas in Feb??
> 
> (It IS a small world, and it would be fun to meet! )
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Becky
Click to expand...

Becky,

I wil have a very tevreden kerstmis (satisfied Christmas).

Every night before I go to sleep I look at your beautifull gifts, because I placed them on top of my dressoir in my bedroom next to my tv.

The flowers are so very beautifull and they don't need any water, which makes it easy for me to keep them looking good.

Thank you for putting pictures of my mare in the Christmas ornaments, so cute!

My camera still does not work, so I can't put up my picture just yet.

My husband and I will go to Houston and then on to San Antonio in Texas.

We have been invited to be honorary guests at the San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo in Febuary.

I'll see if we have a possibility to visit you too.

Merry Christmas to you too.

Trisha


----------



## CyndiM

Mine has not arrived yet, but this is the first year it has been late so I'm not worried. Just anxious for it to arrive even though I won't open it until Christmas.


----------



## Feather1414

I got mine!

I got a digital picture frame keychain, an aroma therapy candle, a bedazzler, some awesome lipgloss and a fly mask.

Thanks Leeana!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder

Yeaaaa!!!! I got mine!!! [SIZE=14pt]THANKS DAVIE!!!![/SIZE]

I can't post pics yet but I will as soon as I can!

Please tell Monkey, Lilly, Mr. Blue, Smokie & Pepper THANKS!!



From Bosco and Pandora!! They are going to try out their new food tonight!! And please tell Little Man THANK YOU for the treats!! From Koney, Samson, and Lucy!!

Amd now a[SIZE=14pt] HUGE THANK YOU [/SIZE]too you!! I have to say I just love every thing! The bumper stickers are going on my Jeep this weekend(or as soon as I can get it in the garage to warm up



!!!), the vet wrap is already out in my first aid kit! The brush and comb are in my little box that I hang on the stalls when I groom and the treats I gave some tonight at feeding time! The bag is perfect!!! Did you hand make it? I can so appricate the work involved either way! I LOVE it!!



Oh yeah... the M&M's did not last for 2 minutes with my hubby helping me out!! LOL!!!

Thank you very much! You time and effort thinking about me and my fur kids is truely appricated!! :love Please have a wonderful Christmas!

Your new forum friend,

Leya


----------



## Kira98

Wahoooo!!!!!!!!!! it arrived I can stop stressin out and makin poor

Reo go



I did ask her pretty much every day if my ss posted she got it !

Alicia ( WestwoodFarms) Im glad it got there I was getting worried.

I hope it arrived safe and all is in one piece and nothing is broken and i packed it well

enuff.

I sure hope you like whats in the box. I had fun shopping it was sooo hard to stop

I still havent gotten my box I am anxious cause im not home everyday and the

suspense is killing me if its in my mail box or not or did my hubby just forget to say

hey you got a box when i talk to him on the phone !

Thanks Reo for all that you have done this has been so fun and exciting I

look forward to this every year !


----------



## MooseLMJAsh

THANK YOU so much shelley of truly yours farm!!!! i love all the moose!!!! they are so perfect!!!!


----------



## Devon

I got my gift today!

Thanks Leia

I'm waiting to open it on Christmas so Ill fill you all in then I had to peek at the name on the top! Thanks so much





** Hoping my secret person's gift arrives soon.. getting worried


----------



## Davie

Leya, you are so welcome. the furkids here always want to be included in the SS giving so it is nice to know that there are furkids they can send to.

Yes, the bag is hand done and was done by my wonderful daughter-in-law. It is 100% cotton. She does the rag bags, rag placemats and she has done one or two small rag quilts for 2 of her 4 girls.

I hope you like the material--just could not leave out the chickens



. She had one made up with cows on it, but saw you did not have any cattle so choose the chickens instead.

THANKS REO, for all your efforts for our Secret Santa exchange. I've been involved since the start and it is SOOOOO much fun.


----------



## Suzie

I got mine!!! Thanks so much to John and Heather Lemire "J&H Minis". The painted ponies are always SOOOO Beautiful! I just LOVE mine. My husband and I sat for quite some time last evening trying to see all the images in the horse. Fascinating.








PS I love your card too- so cute





Thanks so very much! Have a wonderful Christmas !


----------



## J&HMinis

I'm so glad you like it! Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## srpwildrose

REO said:


> *TN Belle*, it was only mailed on the 13th, so it's on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm checking with everyone so hang tight! It's getting to the wire and I'm going to the whip! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32 people left. One week to go. Will everyone get their gifts by then? Will Robin get her 100% and have a relaxing Christmas? Stay tuned! Same time, same Bat channel!*



Robin........when R U going to open your presents????

U do not have to wait till Christmas Day......



get er done !!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Devon said:


> I got my gift today!
> Thanks Leia
> 
> I'm waiting to open it on Christmas so Ill fill you all in then I had to peek at the name on the top! Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Hoping my secret person's gift arrives soon.. getting worried


Oh, thank GOD!!! I was beginning to do this



and this



. I was so worried it had gotten lost in the post! I've never shipped anything outside the U.S. before and the lady at the Post Office swore I didn't need to ship it Priority and that it would get there in 5-9 days. WHATEVER!!!



I am never, ever, ever cheaping out on shipping again.






I'm so sorry it took that long.

I hope you like what's in it.

Leia


----------



## REO

*Leia* your Santa IS doing that! The pkg shows as being delivered yesterday!

Please say you got it! I emailed you and your PM box is full.

*Susan*, I'm gonna wait!





*Punky*, she got it and says the gift is perfect! She's having trouble with her computer.

23 more! 23 more! Oohhh Ooohhh! So close!


----------



## anoki

c'mon pony express...maybe that should be mr snail!!!! Get that parcel to my SS already!!!!

oh and hobbyhorse23, never believe what they tell you



Especially when it is crossing a border!!! Mine was 'supposed to take 5-7 days....I mailed it on the 5th of December....it has been 'out for delivery' since the 13th!!!!!!! :arg! :arg!

~kathryn


----------



## Bluerocket

[SIZE=18pt]*Anoki *[/SIZE]THANK YOU VERY VERY VERY much for my beautiful secret santa gift!



I sent you a message a few moments ago. I am so very sorry I did not go to the Post Office sooner -- had no idea that was what was waiting for me -- I was expecting registration papers and was not in a rush to go pick it up (since they had to be signed for).

Your package arrived at the Post office on 12/13 --- I did not go there until today.



My bad! Of course I did not wait until Christmas to open it!!!





I LOVE MY BEAUTIFUL LEATHER CORGI PILLOW -- the precious CORGI bookmark and I am sure I will enjoy every bite (might share with hubby) of the candy - we are saving that for Christmas special.




Attaching a small photo that does not nearly do the gifts justice

Again thank you thank you thank you thank you!





Merry Merry Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you!

JJay (Bluerocket)


----------



## hobbyhorse23

anoki said:


> oh and hobbyhorse23, never believe what they tell you
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when it is crossing a border!!! Mine was 'supposed to take 5-7 days....I mailed it on the 5th of December....it has been 'out for delivery' since the 13th!!!!!!! :arg! :arg!
> ~kathryn


I mailed mine the 26th of November and it just got there yesterday.



You're right- don't trust them! Lesson learned.





*REO*- I emailed my SS this morning to let her know it got here!



Will post with photos ASAP if we still have power.

Leia


----------



## twister

picasso said:


> YvonneI picked my present up from the post office today. I got a notice Saturday that they had tried to deliver it, but we weren't home. Billy picked it up for me today. We just got in from Christmas shopping. But I had to tear into it as we were driving down the road. I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE my presents. Thank you so much.I got a pciture frame, candy, soap, hoof pick, ink pens, little horse markers to mark your drinking glass and a stuffed replica of my black and white driving horse, Tanchico. Thank you again. It was so neat that you were my SS. We met Yvonne at the Area 2 Show this summer in Ashland, OH. They were stalled across from us and were really super nice people. I'll try to get pictures posted tomorrow of my gifts.
> 
> Donna


Donna I am so glad they got there safe and sound and I am so glad that you like your presents, it was such fun shopping for you knowing that I had met you this summer in Ohio. That was a fun time. Hope to see you and your family next show season.

Yvonne


----------



## anoki

You are very, very welcome!!



When I saw in the email that you liked corgi dog stuff...I knew exactly what to make for you!





I'm just glad it got there....haven't had the greatest luck with parcels this year





~kathryn



Bluerocket said:


> [SIZE=18pt]*Anoki *[/SIZE]THANK YOU VERY VERY VERY much for my beautiful secret santa gift!
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a message a few moments ago. I am so very sorry I did not go to the Post Office sooner -- had no idea that was what was waiting for me -- I was expecting registration papers and was not in a rush to go pick it up (since they had to be signed for).
> Your package arrived at the Post office on 12/13 --- I did not go there until today.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad! Of course I did not wait until Christmas to open it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE MY BEAUTIFUL LEATHER CORGI PILLOW -- the precious CORGI bookmark and I am sure I will enjoy every bite (might share with hubby) of the candy - we are saving that for Christmas special.
> 
> View attachment 499
> 
> 
> Attaching a small photo that does not nearly do the gifts justice
> 
> Again thank you thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Merry Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you!
> 
> JJay (Bluerocket)


----------



## TN Belle

I GOT IT!! I GOT IT!!





Thanks to TinyMite, my wait is over.

I got horse cookies & treats, a welcome sign to go in my new barn, a keepsake box, and a great calender organizer too!! There was also cleaning cloths and a "No Worries" carry all bag. THANKS!


----------



## joyenes

I receieved my secret santa gift!!! Thank You Terri "MINIH" !!

I received a beautiful wall hanging that says Happy Trails. It is horseshoe shaped with horses running through it. A huge snowman snow globe. I just love snow globes, this one is very pretty!! Also a crystal horse head that light shines from under it. Thank you so much Teri! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas



Joyce


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

I want to thank my Secret Santa but I forgot the name at home.......duhhhhhhhh.........but I wanted to go ahead and post anyways so Secret Santa would know I got my gift.

THANK YOU......... THANK YOU........ THANK YOU......

My Secret Santa sent me some awesome gifts and they are all HOT PINK (except 3 things and they are cool also).

I got a hot pink halter, hot pink lead rope, 3 rolls of pink vet wrap, a pink candle, a small bag of chocolates, a big magnetic with Austrailan Shepherds on it, and a heart shaped horse sign.........I love all of it. Thank you so much..........I couldn't have asked for anything better........


----------



## minih

I got my secret santa yesterday, I have not had time to post! THANK YOU SELINA! (Yes, I do remember you



) Selina from Cisco Minis got my name and it was really fun since we have shown together. I am headed off today to do my xmas shopping (please Lord let me find everything) and I will post a pic on my thread this evening. I got 2 pairs of very pretty socks, a photo frame with little cowboy boots all around it, and the one thing I really love, I like latte in the mornings---a stainless travel mug with pictures and info about mustangs all over it! Oh yes, and lots of candy plus a really fun xmas card.

THANK YOU AGAIN SELINA, I LOVE IT ALL!







> I receieved my secret santa gift!!! Thank You Terri "MINIH" !!
> I received a beautiful wall hanging that says Happy Trails. It is horseshoe shaped with horses running through it. A huge snowman snow globe. I just love snow globes, this one is very pretty!! Also a crystal horse head that light shines from under it. Thank you so much Teri! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas Joyce


I am so glad you enjoyed your gifts it was fun shopping for you. I had to buy myself the same snow globe to have on my desk at work, I thought he was real cute.

[SIZE=12pt]Merry Christmas to you both!!![/SIZE]


----------



## Kira98

Well it is Saturday afternoon and I went to the post office at 8am before leaving town for a bit

Our Post office closes at 9:30am on Saturdays ( small towns !)

I asked if I had any boxes ( she didnt have all the mail out yet) she said Nope nothin today




I was hoping cause Reo said it had been shipped a while ago.

The anticipation is driving me



im so excited to see who is my ss and what they got me

I know the weather has been crazy around the states and I dont expect the mail guy drivin that truck

to risk his/her life to get my box to me ( im a truck driver I know what its like !) so I will be patient

sit here and try to be calm ( yeah right hehehehe). It will get here when it does and Im hoping for

Monday ! of course will I be home to open it NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! so that makes it the anticipation even

worse



I leave out again tomorrow and will be

home on Wed. so to my ss whomever you may be I will post again on Wed and let ya know if its

got here or not.


----------



## minih

Sorry typed on moms name....

chasta


----------



## Chazzy

Hey everyone,

I just got my gift yesterday. I was gone away to college and finishing up for the semester, so I just got it yesterday.

Thank you to 3blacklabs, Marilyn Bryant, for my great christmas gifts!!!





I got a candy cane full of horse treats for my babies, the cutest salt and pepper shakers ever which were kissing pugs, a frosted berry ice blue candle, and it looks like some homemade teak wood soap. I love them all, and the card was soooo cute to with the little black lab puppy on it. My horses will be thanking you also on christmas. LOL





Thank you so much and sorry for getting back to everyone so late.

Chasta Harrison


----------



## Jessica_06

I Got mine today!!! We had a very bad snow storm yesterday with nearly 12 inches of snow!! So of course the mail didn't come.... Then today at 4:30 p.m which is extremely late for getting mail, my mailman stopped by and delivered my package I was so excited, been waiting ever so patiently for weeks, this was my first time doing this SS and I am very happy I signed up!

Thank you very much Ashley (MooseLMJAsh)!!! I absolutely LOVE everything you got for me. I mentioned that my farm colors were red and black and Ashley went all out with it! I got a beautifully made red and black braided lead rope that is just perfect! A keychain that is made just like the lead rope which is awesome! A cute horse riding a red tricycle ornament (I already have it hanging on my tree



) A cube of Wisconsin's finest cheese shaped and colored like a cow.(how did you know I love cheese!?!?!?) (can't wait to try it out) And probably my favorite thing a handmade foal blanket from Pondlake Stables! We bought some of these from her last year but only bought one tiny one like you got for me and I was wishing I had more of this size as last years newborns fit best in this type! I'll send you a picture of one of my babies with it on in the spring








I can't thank you enough for the wonderful gifts!

Thank you again!

Hope you have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!





~Jessica


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I sent my gifts Priority mail on December 10th with Delivery Confirmation. I have not gotten any confirmation that my person got her gifts. I am worried! I hope all is alright with her???


----------



## REO

I emailed her last week and she didn't answer me.

It's frustrating when I'm trying to make this run smooth for everyone and some people don't answer my emails (there are several)

I plan to keep after it





15 more people left to hear from then I can rest!





Don't give up hope!


----------



## iloveappys

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> I sent my gifts Priority mail on December 10th with Delivery Confirmation. I have not gotten any confirmation that my person got her gifts. I am worried! I hope all is alright with her???





Sorry,I just got to a computer today



I received my SS gifts from lovestoridesaddleseat





I'm being a good girl and waiting till Christmas to open them......I can do it





THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU.......

I'll be a SS pro next year


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I'm so glad you got them!! Christmas will be here before you know it! I hope you like them!!

Merry Christmas!

Joyce


----------



## MiniforFaith

Hi everyone.. First I justed wanted to say that this was my first year in the gift exchange since I joined.. Thank you so much REO for all that you have done, to make this possible for everyone. Also, I would like to say that this forum is a wonderful " family".. I feel bad that I am not on much, but I still do try to read daily even if it is brief..

My gift came today!!!!






I was so grateful that it wasn't breakable, as my dog scared the bejesus out of the mail lady today(the box got thrown up in the air, then down the front stairs)..



Thank you so much Lisa(candlelitranch).. You really overdid yourself.. I wish I was have as talented as you are. I am truely in love with the purse you made for me.. You put a lot of time and effort into it, and I am so grateful



The purse is so beautiful and orginal that I am almost affraid to use it.. Besides the homemade blankets I got from my mom and grandma, this is the only homemade gift I ever got.. I am completely in love with it..
















Merry Christmas Lisa, (candlelitranch)I am grateful to have had you for my SS!!!

And Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## White Socks Miniature

I got a beautiful horsey sun catcher from Lisa! I hung it in my window right away and with all this snow we are getting it is truely wonderful!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Devon

Please let me know if you got my gift my "Secret Santee" . Worried


----------



## REO

Devon, I will as her again. I know that as of the 18th she had not, but maybe she got it since? Did you put tracking on it?

Only 12 more!!!


----------



## MinisOutWest

I did recieve my gift from my wonderful santa, I will email her when I can pull myself together, everytime I look at the card, I just break down, it means so much to me. I will post my gift when it is finished. oh, PS, the candy is WONDERFUL too. Thanks, you really made my Christmas special.


----------



## tinacvt

I just got a call from home my box has arrived!!




I can't wait to get off work!!!!





I just opened my box, I got a horsey notepad and one note pad to hang on fridge also a box so I can make my horses cookies this wekend!!! Thanks Masako!!!!!


----------



## Doobie

*Well I got this notice today in the mail that I had a box at the post office!*

So off I sent my son to get it for me!

Well did I get some stuff!!!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FERRAH!!!!!!!

I got so much stuff...

The horse's are going to enjoy there treat on Christmas Morning,

I am already reading up on the tricks and trying to think who I will try to teach what!

Merry Christmas FERRAH and everyone else on the form.

My family and I wish everyone a safe, happy, & healthy 2009!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

Yippee!! Merry Christmas to MEEEE!!!! Thank you SO MUCH, Sassy!!!! You went way above and beyond!!!! I've had a very long day, so I will post a picture tomorrow! She sent me the CUTEST little purple halter and lead! I am saving it for my first foal due in June!!!! She also sent two Cookie Cutters! One is a whole horse and one is a horse head! I can't wait to make cookies with them! I'm making plans already to have different color frostings and make pretty halters, bridles and saddles on them and spots, socks and what ever else I can think of! They'll probably be stale by the time I finish decorating them but it will be fun!!!!! Also a beautiful horse key chain that I actually can use as it has an awesome clip to clip the keys too, I can't for the life of me put keys on those dang round ring things! And lastly a bag of PEPPERMINT HORSE SNACKS!!! My horses will LOVE them!!

Thank you a million times over again Sassy! I'm not sure of your real name that you signed your card with, so I am just using your forum name. You are VERY thoughtful and such a giving person!! You have made my Christmas VERY happy!!!!





I hope you have the greatest Christmas and New Years EVER!!!

Thanks again!

Joyce


----------



## Kira98

YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my box arrived !





I just picked it up from the post office today and my goodness I almost needed a dolly to get it to the pickup!





THANK YOU RUSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you went way above and beyond as my secret santa !

I kinda glad it got here this close to Christmas that way the packages dont sit there and say OPEN ME !!!!!!!!!

I got alot of things and cant wait to open them tomorrow!

The coolest thing was that you Text my cell ( thank REO for showin him how) last night to tell me your

conformation said it was in my box yesterday ( i was at work and couldnt pick it up yesterday and my hubby couldnt get to the post office before they closed) and to say Merry Christmas

I will post again what i got when I open them up and somehow Iwill figure how to post a picture if I can

Thanks again Russ your a wonderful SS !

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelly

FINALLY posting my picture!!!!



shelly said:


> I got my gifts today!!!!! THANK YOU *MARSHA*-I LOVE EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boston terrier socks are the cutest...I will wear them tomorrow!!!! All my horseys say "thanks so much for the treats Santa!" The fancy black/purple halter will look gorgeous on Joey!!! I will take a picture of him with it on next spring after he looks like a horse again-- instead of a buffalo! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> The brush I will add to my never ending grooming supplies...can't go wrong there! I especially enjoyed the "Cracker"
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea...of course my dogs didn't appreciate the "crack!"
> 
> 
> 
> The little horse locket inside is precious...thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. the cotton balls are great...I don't think I have ever seen the real deal!!!!!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly


----------



## Russ

I am so HAPPY the box got there....man, the postal service took a long time to ship that box! (2 weeks)

The other night I was so worried about your box because delivery confirmation kept saying it was in the system but not delivered....I asked for a Christmas miracle.....I guess we got it!





Hope you like everything....I really enjoyed shopping for you. Merry Christmas Ericka!



Kira98 said:


> YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my box arrived !
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked it up from the post office today and my goodness I almost needed a dolly to get it to the pickup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU RUSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you went way above and beyond as my secret santa !
> 
> I kinda glad it got here this close to Christmas that way the packages dont sit there and say OPEN ME !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got alot of things and cant wait to open them tomorrow!
> 
> The coolest thing was that you Text my cell ( thank REO for showin him how) last night to tell me your
> 
> conformation said it was in my box yesterday ( i was at work and couldnt pick it up yesterday and my hubby couldnt get to the post office before they closed) and to say Merry Christmas
> 
> I will post again what i got when I open them up and somehow Iwill figure how to post a picture if I can
> 
> Thanks again Russ your a wonderful SS !
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeckyG

*Yippeeeee!!!! *

It's Christmas Eve and Santa came...... all the way from Australia!!!!

*A big Thank You to Sassy1. *

I received a lovely set of coasters, each has an different drawing of horses in harness.

Words do not describe. but I wanted to post quickly right away.

I will try to post a picture after the holiday.

Thank You , Sassy1

[SIZE=12pt]*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## srpwildrose

Good Morning Robin,

Its Christmas Morning, time to open your presents.












Its 6am. Are you up????


----------



## sassy1

BeckyG said:


> *Yippeeeee!!!! *It's Christmas Eve and Santa came...... all the way from Australia!!!!
> 
> *A big Thank You to Sassy1. *
> 
> I received a lovely set of coasters, each has an different drawing of horses in harness.
> 
> Words do not describe. but I wanted to post quickly right away.
> 
> I will try to post a picture after the holiday.
> 
> Thank You , Sassy1
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*[/SIZE]


Yay!












I really had my fingers crossed that they would arrive in time.[SIZE=12pt]*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Kira98

I just opened all my ss gifts from Russ





THANK YOU for everything ! I will try to get a pic posted soon ( gotta figure how)

I got some really great things - I love to bake and cookies are the thing around here.

i got a cooling rack for them and a cookie sheet with a lid that was full of cookie mixes

a kitchen towel and a new oven mig ( set my last ones uh on fire and melted them - oops ! )

I got a bundle of mixing utensils in a really neat chrome ( howd you know thats my fav color !!!)

canister to hold them. I got a Betty Crocker cookbook I got a few things to hang on my kitchen

wall in the tuscan type theme ( thats what my kitchen is done in) and best of all

a Mug with a dear santa letter thats just goin to be perfect for the truck so I can heat up my

Soup n stuff in (YEAH no more cold soup!) and it had some apple cider and hot coco mix in it

and sugar free too !

Russ Thank you so much for all the wonderful gifts I love them all !!!

Merry Christmas !


----------



## SilverDollar

I got my SS gift yesterday! Thank you Angela (TrailersOutWest) for the _very_ generous gift card to Bath & Body Works. What a nice surprise!! I almost went there the other day to get some things, but figured I'd wait until after Christmas. Woo hoo! The photo card of all your horses is beautiful! (Can I get me one of those beauties pictured? Maybe next year.



)

Thank you so much to Robin for all your hard work and dedication to the Secret Santa program You have gone above and beyond to make sure no one is forgotten. We all appreciate it more than you know.





Merry Christmas everyone and have a happy and healthy 2009!

Rebecca


----------



## AppyLover2

Well I made it till Christmas without opening my gifts....but I gotta say if I'd known how nice they were I wouldn't have been able to wait. Jessica thought of everyone. A Chicken Soup book (I love to read) and some chocolates for me, a beautiful red and green throw that's oh so soft, that I can snuggle down under to read and munch on candy, peppermint treats for the horses....they absolutely love peppermint....and she even thought of the dogs with treats for them. Thank you sooooo very much Jessica. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness.






And I just gotta add this one of Sunshine checking out the goodies.


----------



## Jessica_06

AppyLover2 said:


> Well I made it till Christmas without opening my gifts....but I gotta say if I'd known how nice they were I wouldn't have been able to wait. Jessica thought of everyone. A Chicken Soup book (I love to read) and some chocolates for me, a beautiful red and green throw that's oh so soft, that I can snuggle down under to read and munch on candy, peppermint treats for the horses....they absolutely love peppermint....and she even thought of the dogs with treats for them. Thank you sooooo very much Jessica. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just gotta add this one of Sunshine checking out the goodies.


Oh Donna you are more than welcome!!

Hope you are having a very Merry Christmas!!

Looks like Sunshine is interested in the horse treats lol Glad you like your gifts I had fun shopping for you and your critters lol





Merry Christmas And hope you have a blessed New Year!!!!






Jessica


----------



## REO

I'm fighting with my camera so I can post my goodies! I will asap!

We had 131 names. And we came to Christmas Day with 6 gifts still waiting on to be gotten. But I hear those on on their way and should be there soon. I'm sorry for those that didn't get their gifts on time.

NO ONE WILL GO WITHOUT A GIFT!



I promise! I won't give up until you all do! So PLEASE let me know when you get yours, no matter how long it takes!

Just look at all the great gifts from all our awesome Santas!





You were all great Santas and I want to thank you for another wonderful year! Don't forget to sign up again next year!

My heart to yours,

Robin


----------



## Marsha Cassada

You did a great job, Robin!! It was lots of fun! I'd love to do it again next year.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!

Marsha


----------



## Russ

Finally able to get dialed to the internet (my internet server had problems). I tried all day to get on on the net. Glad to be here now.

THANK YOU THANK YOU to Robin (REO) for making a wonderful Christmas for me!





Robin just made my day with all the gifts!!!!! First, she hand made me a beautiful navy blue foal blanket for Rose's first baby that I hope comes safely in the spring. I am so looking forward to spring and my first ever foal.

Robin hand stitched my farm name on the foal blanket with white letters, "Farm Boy Minis".

I LOVE it



and you can be sure when that baby comes you will see pics of him/her wearing it.





Your gift is the very first thing I have with my farm name on it....it will be treasured forever.

Robin also got me a Dr. Pepper hat (I collect hats and wear them) so it's very appreciated.

She also got me one of those cool Poly Dri shirts that keep you warm/dry and wick away moisture.....they are WONDERFUL and I am going to wear it this week as it's cold when I do chores(already tried it on and it's great)....like below zero cold/windchills cold here in Iowa. So, I dress in layers and this shirt will keep me warm without sweating. THANKS!

The gifts were all wrapped so pretty and the kindest Christmas card and wishes inside.AND my candy candy buckskin horse topper Robin hand made for me in the exact replica of my boy Rico.





THANK YOU again Robin....your the BEST! I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!

I wish you and Karrel a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Also to Kira98(Ericka) I am so glad you like your gifts. I went with a cooking theme since in your hints you talked about baking. Hardest challenge was finding tuscan style utensil holder....so I took a chance and just bought the stainless steel color....glad it was your favorite color. Merry Christmas to you also and a Happy New Year! I have FUN being your santa!


----------



## REO

Aw! You're welcome Russ!






I'm not sure when the baby is due, but I made it double thick and WARM! I know it's all made by hand but I think it turned out nice considering I didn't have a pattern! I'm going to be here day and night to email about your baby as SHE is due to come. A foaling buddy! I'm glad you liked it!

Thank YOU for the ring!



I'll have to post on the back porch tomorrow about the ring you gave me!

And I finally got pics!!!

So here is my SS post!!!

Because I was Santa to two people, I had to Santas, and I think mine were the BEST!

*SRPwildrose*

She gave me a Santa candy. How did you know I like those? Yummy! And a handpainted wood Santa. Did you do that youself Susan? It's great! And a cute ornament, horse treats for my kids, and a pretty card. THEN! There was a cute little pinto horse horse and WOW! A gorgeous black pinto horse! She knows what I like! I LOVE it! And then a nice blue halter and lead rope! Susan, how can I ever thank you?? It was all wonderful and too much! Thank you very much dear Santa!






*CyndiM*

This dear lady sent gifts for hubby Karrel too! He says thank you very much! He got a can cooler and a tin of special cookies that I'm afraid I've been into! They're SO GOOD!

I got a ceramic canister full of coffee nip candy!! Mmmmm!!!!! I love them!!! And a flower pot with flower bulbs to grow! And a gorgeous horse head magnate! And a Wenkinz horse that I had a giggle & cuddle with! And then Cyndi, those that really know me, know how much my boy means to me. And I might have been ok, (maybe) with getting a mouse pad with HIM on it, but you put "Always Nort" on it and I burst into tears! If only you knew what that means to me! The tears were from LOVE and I thank you SO much for such a meaningful gift to me! Poor Karrel gets tired of me crying over that goofy horse LOL! He's the love of my life! Oh and hubby is ok too!










*Thank you both SO much!!! You were the best Santas!!!!*


----------



## ruffian

Yes REO - you are the BEST! We had to do a little "payback" to my very good friend Sheryl, and as much as she wants to deny it - SHE GOT HAD!!!

And I couldn't have done it without your help Robin! Merry Merry Christmas, and I hope you have a wonderful New Year. don't forget I'll be waiting for photos with your mom's gift!!!


----------



## Westwood Farms

Oh my goodness Erika. I love everything. I got 3 horse ornaments, which I adore, some treats for the horses, a recipe box, so , now no excuses on cooking. I also got 3 screen savers,and my welcome sign ( how did you know we have been remodeling and I needed new stuff!). Oh, and some candy, and my card, and I even kept my cool box. I hope I did not forget anything!! I will try and shrink my picture. Oh, Thank you thank you!!

Merry Christmas again to all!!


----------



## CyndiM

Robin you are so welcome. You deserve the best 'cause you do so much for us.



I'm so happy you like your mouse pad! I was so worried about it and Karrel's gifts. I was afraid I had gone over the line. Or that the pad was not what you had in mind when you gave some hints.

I'm still waiting for my gift to get here....maybe today.


----------



## REO

Cyndi, it was exactly what I wanted! I've been wanting a new mouse pad for about 5 years and especially one with a horse on it! And I collect things with Nort's pic on it so that was PERFECT! I can't thank you enough!





I hope you get your gift soon!

My job won't be done until I get that 100%!!

Thank you Marsha and Dana!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

Come on guys, all of you who were waiting for Christmas to open things, cough up! What'd you get??

Leia


----------



## Basketmiss

I want to thank REO for doing this for us... I know it is hard work ..

This was our first year and we loved participating-cant wait til next year!!

Missy


----------



## RJRMINIS

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Come on guys, all of you who were waiting for Christmas to open things, cough up! What'd you get??
> Leia


*Ok Miss Leia, I don't recall you telling what all you got! lol



*


----------



## CyndiM

I'm still waiting for mine to get here.

Maybe I'll start a new tradition New Year's Eve presents! It will be fun stretching the season out longer!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

Thank you iloveappys for my gifts.

Thank you again for my gifts.

3 pink vetwraps

a pink candle

a hot pink pink halter

a hot pink leadrope

a horse welcome sign

a little bag of chocolates

a magnetic aussie sign






Your welcome TNBelle for your gifts I am so glad you liked them.


----------



## Kira98

Alicia at Westwood Im so glad you liked your gifts. I so almost didnt send that Welcome sign!!!! i almost kept

it for myself





I thought if you didnt have a screen door the screen savers make nice magnets for the fridge !

Hope you had a very Merry Christmas and the best New Year possible!

Im hoping to get a photo of the gifts I got from Russ soon i dont have my laptop and cant download

pics to this pc ! but Im hoping to get my laptop back soon !


----------



## Davie

I had already posted that my SS had arrived but was wanting to wait until Christmas to open mine and I DID--HURRAY!!!

Lewella, thank you so much. She sent me the most beautiful puzzle of a horse, a great little key chain, a miniature Breyer horse, and I just love the packages of Oster face and body wipes that you sent. They will be great for touching up at the shows--I never seen them before and they will come in very handy. OOPs almost forgot the horse treats--as the kids have already eaten them all.

Reo you out did yourself again this year. Here we are just a few days past Christmas and I can't wait to do it all again.

Happy Holiday to each and every one of you.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

RJRMINIS said:


> hobbyhorse23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, all of you who were waiting for Christmas to open things, cough up! What'd you get??
> Leia
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok Miss Leia, I don't recall you telling what all you got! lol
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Fair point.



But on the other hand, you know I _*liked*_ mine, and I'm dying to see if Devon was happy with what I sent her! *LOL* I'm so behind on posting a million things, presents of my great SS stuff is only one of them.



I'll get there! I swear I will!





Leia


----------



## Candice

I received my wonderful gifts from Heather (Horsemom) today. Thankyou!!! It was worth the wait. She sent some delicious candies and two mugs and some wonderful tea that I am sipping right now as I have such a bad cold. The most awesome part of the gift though was the coasters with our Stallion Echo's photo on them. Just Beautiful!! Thankyou Heather.

Happy New year!!!


----------



## flflyingw

Thank you so very much Reo. I did so enjoy this Holiday with all of the forum friends and reading what all they got. It seems everyone enjoyed their gifts. I know I sure did. Stef you never posted on how you liked your gifts. I hope you really loved the large crystal horses and the lighted turn around you can use with batteries that would be safe for the barn or plug in for the inside. I got the bacelet from Cherokee NC. I got a bunch of other things I thought you might like and put in your box but anyway I hope you liked them.

Everyone have a wonderful New Year FLFlyingW


----------



## REO

*You're all very welcome!*





I'm sorry that not everyone got their gifts on time. But we came very close! We had such awesome Santas this year! Many new to the SS people this year! I hope everyone enjoyed it! I will keep doing this as long as ML will let me!

*5* more to go until I have my 100%! And so I won't give up!


----------



## dannigirl

"5 more to got to get 100%"

I keep looking for that 100%. You work so hard that you deserve 100%.


----------



## CyndiM

I GOT MINE TODAY!








I received the cutest snowman couple he sings Silent Night and dances they are each holding a candle and the flame flashes. (I will try a picture tomorrow)

It is from Jodi /Scoopiedoo.

She sent a very nice note also, said I would have another package in the future. How awesome is that? You are the best!

Thank you Jodi!

Thank you Robin for all of your hard work.


----------



## Little Indian Acres

REO said:


> *You're all very welcome!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that not everyone got their gifts on time. But we came very close! We had such awesome Santas this year! Many new to the SS people this year! I hope everyone enjoyed it! I will keep doing this as long as ML will let me!
> 
> *5* more to go until I have my 100%! And so I won't give up!


Thank you for the work involved in getting this Secret Santa running smoothly. You did a great job. It was a lot of fun. I will look forward to next year as well!

Carrie


----------



## BlueStar

I have to apologize to my SS for not posting this earlier but she did know I got it, as I let Robin know. It was such a great gift and was really "me". I was so excited to finally get something from Chrystal Paths, a beautiful horse pendant...thank you so much. Also included was a cool ornament from ME, a chocolate candy, a coffee mug with flavored hot cocoa, an ultra cute mini halter and hoofpick, and a neat equine newspaper from her area. Needless to say I was thrilled. Thanks once again.

Heather


----------



## tifflunn

I got mine- been under the weather so a tad late in replying. Thank You Devon for such thoughtful gifts. Megan loves her picture with Bandit and the gang loves their treats- the grooming supplies will be put to good use




And you went sneaking around to find out I like roosters



He is a gorgous rooster



and the pictures do not do him justice at all.

Thank you Very Much

Happy Holidays!

Tiffany


----------



## sassy1

I unwrapped my SS present on Christmas day.








A big thank you to my SS from Missouri.






My Secret Santa sent me a bottle popper featuring her favorites - the Mizzou Tigers



and some lovely Hand Cream and Foot Cream lotions that will come in very handy as I suffer from dry skin. But the BESTEST part of my SS gift was a lovely "Sassie Pony" Christmas decoration that my SS had made me!

[SIZE=18pt]I just LOVE it![/SIZE]



Thanks Santa (and a big thank you to REO too)


----------



## Basketmiss

sassy1 said:


> I unwrapped my SS present on Christmas day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thank you to my SS from Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Secret Santa sent me a bottle popper featuring her favorites - the Mizzou Tigers
> 
> 
> 
> and some lovely Hand Cream and Foot Cream lotions that will come in very handy as I suffer from dry skin. But the BESTEST part of my SS gift was a lovely "Sassie Pony" Christmas decoration that my SS had made me!
> 
> [SIZE=18pt]I just LOVE it![/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Santa (and a big thank you to REO too)


You are so Welcome!!

I'm glad you like and can use the gifts, I loved doing them for you..

Missy


----------



## wantminimore

BlueStar said:


> I have to apologize to my SS for not posting this earlier but she did know I got it, as I let Robin know. It was such a great gift and was really "me". I was so excited to finally get something from Chrystal Paths, a beautiful horse pendant...thank you so much. Also included was a cool ornament from ME, a chocolate candy, a coffee mug with flavored hot cocoa, an ultra cute mini halter and hoofpick, and a neat equine newspaper from her area. Needless to say I was thrilled. Thanks once again.
> Heather


Heather i'm glad you like the gifts, I just had to get the hoof pick, it's the cutest thing.

Hope your holidays were happy!


----------



## Stef

flflyingw said:


> Thank you so very much Reo. I did so enjoy this Holiday with all of the forum friends and reading what all they got. It seems everyone enjoyed their gifts. I know I sure did. Stef you never posted on how you liked your gifts. I hope you really loved the large crystal horses and the lighted turn around you can use with batteries that would be safe for the barn or plug in for the inside. I got the bacelet from Cherokee NC. I got a bunch of other things I thought you might like and put in your box but anyway I hope you liked them.Everyone have a wonderful New Year FLFlyingW



Thank you so much for every thing I love



it all! I am so sorry for not posting sooner. I ended up getting sick right around christmas so I haven't been on my computer lately. But thank you so much I love the crystal horses they are beautiful. The Russ bear it is soo cute and the bracelet is gorgeous and just my style. Thank you for all the other things to like the stationary set, the bookmark, the bear figurine, the lavender and chamomile body wash, and the dark chocolate M&M's(they were very yummy



).Once again I am sooo sorry for not posting sooner.

Thank you FLFlyingW

Your Friend,

Stef


----------



## REO

*Kira98* wanted me to post the gifts she got from Russ!






There are still *2* that have not gotten their gifts.





It seems no matter how early I start this each year and BEG people to mail out by Dec. 1st, that there are always some people that are late. I'm sorry.

I was told by the 2 Santas that the gifts were to be mailed from Dec 23 to Dec 26 and for some reason are still not received.

I think that if those gifts don't arrive by the 15th that I'll ask the Elves to fill in and those Santas won't get to play this again. It's not fair for the people who mail out their gifts in plenty of time and then not get a gift even though their Santas had 40 days in which to get it and mail it out.

Yes I know "life happens" but it happens to everyone.

I will keep on this until EVERYONE has gotten a gift!





Thank you to all the great Santas we had this year!

.


----------



## Keri

Thanks Kourtney from Prestige Mini Horses!!! Got my secret Santa today (just like Christmas all over again!!!). I love all the horsey stuff. My son loves the brushes that are "just his size" for his toddler hand.



You really spoiled me!!! I can use all that stuff!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder

Hey Reo.... how did we do this year? Did every one recieve their gifts or are we still waiting on some? I see this every day and I sure hope every one has recieved their gifts by now!

If not and you need an elf let me know!!

Leya


----------



## REO

I'm waiting until the 15th. If the gifts that I was TOLD were mailed last month don't arrive by then, then those two people will be banned from playing any more and I'll call out the elves!

How very sad





I hate banning people but what I hate more is Santas not coming through and someone going without a gift.

Thanks Leya!


----------

